# Adult Colouring Thread



## CavalierOwner

I thought it'd be fun to start a colouring thread to share pics, pen/pencil suggestions and colouring tips with fellow colouring fans. I remember starting a hobbies thread a few months ago where I expressed my love of colouring and a few PF members already had colouring books or went out to buy them.  Are you all still colouring? Fancy sharing any pics? Here's a few of mine.


----------



## Siskin

I love the picture and your colouring. Which book is it?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I love the picture and your colouring. Which book is it?


Thank you!  The tree and hedgehog are from Johanna Basford's Enchanted Forest and the Rhino is from Millie Marotta's Animal Kingdom.


----------



## kimthecat

The Enchanted Forest is on my Christmas present list!


----------



## CavalierOwner

kimthecat said:


> The Enchanted Forest is on my Christmas present list!


You won't be disappointed, it's my favourite out of Johanna's 3 books.  What will you be colouring with, pens or pencils?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

I haven't started yet but i am getting some books for Christmas so i'm waiting to see what i get first , i only know of one that i am getting and that's a book based on the Game Candy Crush because i'm addicted to it :Smuggrin ... will see what Santa brings me haha 

I have also got a crayon set in a wooden box to set me off  , the more i see of what people have done, i can't wait till i get mine and start


----------



## Rolacolacube

Beautiful! I've got a few books. Just bought a cat one and a marvel old style comic one. Find it so therapeutic xx


----------



## foxiesummer

Beautiful. Not attempted anything as large. Tend to colour small images suitable for making into greeting cards which I give to charity.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Thank you! I love colouring, always have done it's brilliant that people have started creating adult books. It's so therapeutic, but it's not been good for my bank balance.  I have so many pens, pencils and 5 books (2 Millie Marotta and 3 Johanna Basford) I'd only coloured in The Animal Kingdom and Enchanted Forest so far but I've just finished my first pic in the Lost Ocean book. 









Some of the detail is so tiny in this book, had to use fineliners.


----------



## Rolacolacube

CavalierOwner said:


> Thank you! I love colouring, always have done it's brilliant that people have started creating adult books. It's so therapeutic, but it's not been good for my bank balance.  I have so many pens, pencils and 5 books (2 Millie Marotta and 3 Johanna Basford) I'd only coloured in The Animal Kingdom and Enchanted Forest so far but I've just finished my first pic in the Lost Ocean book.
> View attachment 253805
> 
> 
> Some of the detail is so tiny in this book, had to use fineliners.


What pens would you recommend? I've stuck with pencils and crayons so far but would love to use pens because of the vibrancy of them xx


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rolacolacube said:


> What pens would you recommend? I've stuck with pencils and crayons so far but would love to use pens because of the vibrancy of them xx


For the rhino and Lost Ocean pic I've used Steadtler and Stabilo fineliners. Johanna actually recommends the steadtler pens for her books. I've never had any bleed through the pages and they are great for really intricate pics. I also have Faber-castell Pitt Pens that I bought with my birthday money when there was an offer on, they are brilliant but super expensive, once you've got a set though you can buy the pens individually if they run out rather than replacing the full set. I still think the fineliners are best for intricate work though.


----------



## PawsOnMe

CavalierOwner said:


> Thank you! I love colouring, always have done it's brilliant that people have started creating adult books. It's so therapeutic, but it's not been good for my bank balance.  I have so many pens, pencils and 5 books (2 Millie Marotta and 3 Johanna Basford) I'd only coloured in The Animal Kingdom and Enchanted Forest so far but I've just finished my first pic in the Lost Ocean book.
> View attachment 253805
> 
> Some of the detail is so tiny in this book, had to use fineliners.


What's the lost ocean book like? Is the paper thinner than the other two books?


----------



## CavalierOwner

PawsOnMe said:


> What's the lost ocean book like? Is the paper thinner than the other two books?


 Yes it's thinner and bright white. It's not super thin though, I'd say it's slightly thicker than Millie Marotta books. My fineliners haven't bled through but I have read that people have had bleed through with some alcohol markers like Copic and I think Sharpie. I suppose it depends on whether you colour with a light or heavy hand too.

Some of the pics are way more intricate than her previous work though and the pictures look like they have been drawn with a finer pen too because the outline isn't as thick.


----------



## foxiesummer

CavalierOwner said:


> Thank you! I love colouring, always have done it's brilliant that people have started creating adult books. It's so therapeutic, but it's not been good for my bank balance.  I have so many pens, pencils and 5 books (2 Millie Marotta and 3 Johanna Basford) I'd only coloured in The Animal Kingdom and Enchanted Forest so far but I've just finished my first pic in the Lost Ocean book.
> View attachment 253805
> 
> 
> Some of the detail is so tiny in this book, had to use fineliners.


If you join Pinterest there are loads of sites with freebies.


----------



## Rolacolacube

CavalierOwner said:


> For the rhino and Lost Ocean pic I've used Steadtler and Stabilo fineliners. Johanna actually recommends the steadtler pens for her books. I've never had any bleed through the pages and they are great for really intricate pics. I also have Faber-castell Pitt Pens that I bought with my birthday money when there was an offer on, they are brilliant but super expensive, once you've got a set though you can buy the pens individually if they run out rather than replacing the full set. I still think the fineliners are best for intricate work though.


Thank you so much. I blame my impending shopping bill on you though


----------



## kimthecat

CavalierOwner said:


> You won't be disappointed, it's my favourite out of Johanna's 3 books.  What will you be colouring with, pens or pencils?


 I was thinking pencils . What do yo think is best?


----------



## CavalierOwner

foxiesummer said:


> If you join Pinterest there are loads of sites with freebies.


Ohhh will have a look.



Rolacolacube said:


> Thank you so much. I blame my impending shopping bill on you though


You're welcome. 



kimthecat said:


> I was thinking pencils . What do yo think is best?


Hmm I like both tbh, I like the vibrancy of pens and think fineliners are better for really intricate work but I love using pencils on bigger pictures where I can blend colours together like I've done in my tree and hedgehog pictures. What I use to colour really depends on the picture and what mood I'm in.


----------



## kimthecat

I used to do painting by numbers when I was a kid . Grown ups used to do them too. I've not noticed them in stores but perhaps I haven't been looking.


----------



## CavalierOwner

kimthecat said:


> I used to do painting by numbers when I was a kid . Grown ups used to do them too. I've not noticed them in stores but perhaps I haven't been looking.


I used to love those too and I actually saw one in Home Bargains the other day. I also used to like those were they called magic colouring books, where you brushed over the image with a damp paint brush and the colours appeared.


----------



## Matrod

I love a bit of colouring in, I've got the enchanted forest book as well but I need to get some fine line pens for the really intricate parts. I do find it quite relaxing as it focuses the mind, the only trouble I have is when I start doing it quite often an aged moggy will plonk themselves on it


----------



## kimthecat

CavalierOwner said:


> I used to love those too and I actually saw one in Home Bargains the other day. I also used to like those were they called magic colouring books, where you brushed over the image with a damp paint brush and the colours appeared.


 I'd forgotten about those. I really thought they were magic!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Just finished another one! Took forever to colour. :Arghh


----------



## westie~ma

My mother mentioned colouring books for herself for going on holiday, she never got round to buying them.

Thank you for this thread @CavalierOwner, guess what my mother is getting for christmas 

Your colouring is very impressive xxx


----------



## CavalierOwner

Thank you. I'm sure your mum will love it, colouring is so relaxing and addictive. I think a lot of people are gifting colouring books this year.


----------



## Rufus15

CavalierOwner, these look amazing! I've wanted to try these colouring books but haven't a clue where to start or what implements to use. Where do I even start looking to buy them??


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> CavalierOwner, these look amazing! I've wanted to try these colouring books but haven't a clue where to start or what implements to use. Where do I even start looking to buy them??


Thank you.  You can get the books from all over tbh, WHSmiths (probably most expensive) but a lot of the supermarkets seem to be doing the books I have (Johanna Basford and Millie Marotta ones) for around £5 and amazon have them all for similar prices but you would obviously have to pay delivery unless you have Prime or spend £20. To colour you can use whatever you want, sometimes I use pens others pencils. If you like a really bold picture I'd go with pens, Johanna Basford recommends Steadtler Fineliners, I have these and they don't bleed through the pages.

You can get a lot of other types of adult colouring books from the supermarkets too.


----------



## kimthecat

Smiths are expensive but they are offering half price pens with each colouring book.
i bought the secret garden as the enchanted forest was sold out and animal kingdom.


----------



## CavalierOwner

kimthecat said:


> Smiths are expensive but they are offering half price pens with each colouring book.
> i bought the secret garden as the enchanted forest was sold out and animal kingdom.


Thats a good offer! 
What do you think to the books? I haven't started my Secret Garden yet but Animal Kingdom was the first book I bought.


----------



## Rufus15

I just thought I would just post on here - I found a deal on Groupon for a basic colouring book and a pack of 24 Staedler pencils for a tenner, so that's my Christmas pressie to myself!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> I just thought I would just post on here - I found a deal on Groupon for a basic colouring book and a pack of 24 Staedler pencils for a tenner, so that's my Christmas pressie to myself!


 you'll have to post some pics when you start colouring. I'm sure you will become addicted.


----------



## Rufus15

I will do, I plan on doing half an hour of an evening once kids are in bed. I can't wait!


----------



## kimthecat

Mine are for Christmas, one was for my sister but she says she doesn't want it now so that's up for grabs. I have the secret garden, it has a clear plastic wrap so i cant look inside. I really want to get started , i wonder if anyone will notice if I colour in a few before I wrap them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> I will do, I plan on doing half an hour of an evening once kids are in bed. I can't wait!


Half hour always turns into an hour and half! 



kimthecat said:


> Mine are for Christmas, one was for my sister but she says she doesn't want it now so that's up for grabs. I have the secret garden, it has a clear plastic wrap so i cant look inside. I really want to get started , i wonder if anyone will notice if I colour in a few before I wrap them.


Keep your sisters and get colouring. :Woot


----------



## Doggiedelight

Hi everyone.

I like colouring? When I can find the time.

My favourite pencils are MARCO RAFFINE pencils, If you don't mind waiting about 6 weeks they are about £17 for a 72 set from abroad and are well worth it. A lot of adult colouring groups on fb recommend them. Great depth of colour and nice blending.
Second favourite are STAEDTLER ERGO SOFT pencils. Really soft and easy to blend.

Book wise Im actually not such a massive fan if Johanna Bashford books. I have Enchanted Forest. The pictures are stunning however when Im colour it in i get bored to death of leaf after leaf after leaf after leaf!!

My favourite book is actually a tattoo book! Its not just skulls etc.. it has some really nice patterns.
I dont like books where the patterns go straight up to the edge of the page either.

I want Animorphia for christmas and Doodleinvasion. Both very popular on fb colouring groups im on so cant wait to try it.

From Enchanted Forest









From the tattoo book









Danielle x


----------



## Rufus15

Have you got links to Facebook groups please Danielle? Those look fantastic, where did you get the tattoo book from?


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhh wonderful colouring - saw this the other day & ordered a book (with free pencils) from e*bay

Arrived today - pencils are crap but book is OK (luckily found a set of decent ones you in a drawer)

Not in the league of the above but will be good to get back into it! 

Thanks ......


----------



## Doggiedelight

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I like colouring? When I can find the time.
> 
> My favourite pencils are MARCO RAFFINE pencils, If you don't mind waiting about 6 weeks they are about £17 for a 72 set from abroad and are well worth it. A lot of adult colouring groups on fb recommend them. Great depth of colour and nice blending.
> Second favourite are STAEDTLER ERGO SOFT pencils. Really soft and easy to blend.
> 
> Book wise Im actually not such a massive fan if Johanna Bashford books. I have Enchanted Forest. The pictures are stunning however when Im colour it in i get bored to death of leaf after leaf after leaf after leaf!!
> 
> My favourite book is actually a tattoo book! Its not just skulls etc.. it has some really nice patterns.
> I dont like books where the patterns go straight up to the edge of the page either.
> 
> I want Animorphia for christmas and Doodleinvasion. Both very popular on fb colouring groups im on so cant wait to try it.





Rufus15 said:


> Have you got links to Facebook groups please Danielle? Those look fantastic, where did you get the tattoo book from?


Tattoo book was from WHSmith.
Im not sure how to do fb links but the groups called

'Adult colouring' And another called which isn't quite as busy is called 'colouring with company'


----------



## Doggiedelight

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh wonderful colouring - saw this the other day & ordered a book (with free pencils) from e*bay
> 
> Arrived today - pencils are crap but book is OK (luckily found a set of decent ones you in a drawer)
> 
> Not in the league of the above but will be good to get back into it!
> 
> Thanks ......


You will love the marco raffine ones on ebay, if you dont mind waiting. Such a good price, I ordered the 72 pack and its such a good range of colours 
http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271985973420&alt=web


----------



## Lilylass

Doggiedelight said:


> You will love the marco raffine ones on ebay, if you dont mind waiting. Such a good price, I ordered the 72 pack and its such a good range of colours
> http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=271985973420&alt=web


Ohhhh thanks - just found a set in the UK for £15.49 so well chuffed!! (and they'll be here by Christmas!)

My wee present to myself :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## jltaylor

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh thanks - just found a set in the UK for £15.49 so well chuffed!! (and they'll be here by Christmas!)
> 
> My wee present to myself :Shamefullyembarrased


Can you post a link for these pencils please? 
I have these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caran-Dache...81351&sr=8-1&keywords=swiss+colouring+pencils but although there are 40, I find the colours limited and would love some more colours.
They are lovely to use though and are good for shading and don't need sharpening all the time.


----------



## Lilylass

jltaylor said:


> Can you post a link for these pencils please?
> I have these http://www.amazon.co.uk/Caran-Dache...81351&sr=8-1&keywords=swiss+colouring+pencils but although there are 40, I find the colours limited and would love some more colours.
> They are lovely to use though and are good for shading and don't need sharpening all the time.


I got the last pack from that seller (which may be why they were that price) :Shamefullyembarrased

I have found them from another for the same price http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Marco-Fin...hash=item487dc7d44a:m:m3zRxucviItlMNkBZd0CbyQ (not used them so can't recommend them personally)


----------



## woofwoo

I really enjoy colouring in..i have the secret garden colouring book ..some pages i use crayola pens and other pages crayola twistables...i do have some more colouring books coming off santa ☺. My only problem is i only really get time to do it on a Sunday afternoo ..but looking forward to the xmas holidays..planning to do lots of colouring.


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh so excited - new pencils have arrived!  Caved in and bought a colouring book from the newsagents to keep me going - it's Christmas themed  so will no doubt seem silly when I'm still doing them at Easter :Happy

Having 72 colours rather than 12 is going to be amazing!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Haven't had time to catch up on everyone's posts yet but just wanted to let everyone know that on Amazon Daily Deals they have Johanna Basford Secret Garden Artist pull out edition for £5 usually £15. Has some of the best pics from the original book but it's bigger and the designs are only on one side of the paper.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Oh and there's a Christmas book to by someone else for £3.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've been thinking about getting some colouring in books and pencils for ages, but wasn't sure if I've got the patience to do it. So when I saw some in Bargain buys at £1 each, I got two books and a tin of pencils just to see how it would go, and I'm quite enjoying it. Hands are a bit shaky, so it's not as neat as the ones people have posted on here, but it is quite relaxing.


----------



## Rufus15

My book arrived yesterday and I've nearly finished a page already!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Doggiedelight said:


> Hi everyone.
> 
> I like colouring? When I can find the time.
> 
> My favourite pencils are MARCO RAFFINE pencils, If you don't mind waiting about 6 weeks they are about £17 for a 72 set from abroad and are well worth it. A lot of adult colouring groups on fb recommend them. Great depth of colour and nice blending.
> Second favourite are STAEDTLER ERGO SOFT pencils. Really soft and easy to blend.
> 
> Book wise Im actually not such a massive fan if Johanna Bashford books. I have Enchanted Forest. The pictures are stunning however when Im colour it in i get bored to death of leaf after leaf after leaf after leaf!!
> 
> My favourite book is actually a tattoo book! Its not just skulls etc.. it has some really nice patterns.
> I dont like books where the patterns go straight up to the edge of the page either.
> 
> I want Animorphia for christmas and Doodleinvasion. Both very popular on fb colouring groups im on so cant wait to try it.
> 
> From Enchanted Forest
> View attachment 254752
> 
> 
> From the tattoo book
> View attachment 254753
> 
> 
> Danielle x





Rufus15 said:


> My book arrived yesterday and I've nearly finished a page already!


Love the pics!  are you enjoying colouring them @Rufus15?

I haven't coloured any pics since my last Lost Ocean one I posted. been trying to get through a few of my 400 kindle books, itching to pick up my pencils again though.


----------



## Lilylass

Rufus15 said:


> My book arrived yesterday and I've nearly finished a page already!


Ohhhh that's lovely - what book is that?

Just finished one in my 'practice' book:










Saw the offers on Amazon yesterday but couldn't think of anything to make it up to free delivery!


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry that's big - how do you attach them smaller?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh that's lovely - what book is that?
> 
> Just finished one in my 'practice' book:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Saw the offers on Amazon yesterday but couldn't think of anything to make it up to free delivery!


That's brill! Love the bridge colours.


----------



## Rufus15

@CavalierOwner I'm really enjoying it! I had to get a bit of help with the colours but it was fun

@Lilylass it's called rangoli, it was from a Groupon offer


----------



## Rufus15

The finished product


----------



## Lilylass

CavalierOwner said:


> That's brill! Love the bridge colours.


Thank you  I really struggled with all the snow / sky though!

The lights aren't great in my lounge so it's quite hard to tell colours once it gets dark which is a bit of a pain.

A bit gobsmacked - door has just gone & there's a DPD guy there with an Amazon box (wasn't expecting anything!) - opened it and there's my Enchanted Forest book (which I ordered from Ebay!)

Think I'll keep going with the practice book for a few more first though!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lilylass said:


> Thank you  I really struggled with all the snow / sky though!
> 
> The lights aren't great in my lounge so it's quite hard to tell colours once it gets dark which is a bit of a pain.
> 
> A bit gobsmacked - door has just gone & there's a DPD guy there with an Amazon box (wasn't expecting anything!) - opened it and there's my Enchanted Forest book (which I ordered from Ebay!)
> 
> Think I'll keep going with the practice book for a few more first though!


You've done a great job! I get so excited when something is delivered earlier than expected, it happened to me the other day.  I am a bit sad though.

You will love Enchanted Forest! It's my favourite colouring book.


----------



## Lilylass

Rufus15 said:


> The finished product


Ohhh that's lovely! It's really hard to put them down when you start isn't it!


----------



## Rufus15

Lilylass said:


> Ohhh that's lovely! It's really hard to put them down when you start isn't it!


Thank you! It's so hard to put down, I've started on the next already. I'm working with shading this time, try and give the colour a bit more depth.


----------



## Siskin

Well I've bitten the bullet and sent off for the staedtler fine liners and the marco raffine pencils, (big packs) plus the enchanted forest book. I've already got a couple of books which I had been having a go in, but the pens I was using were old and many were drying up and the pencils were only a 12 pack which is rather limiting. 
So with the rest of the winter stretching before me and not being able to do too much due to the knee replacement op, I plan to spend some of the time doing a bit of colouring.


----------



## toffee44

Cor mine look naff compared to some on here. Really want some fineliners I think. Need to finish mr cockerals Feathers. Got bored with him


----------



## ClaireLouise

Im thinking of setting my sister up with this kind of thing as a stress relief for christmas. Any advice on what to get as a starter kit please ?


----------



## shetlandlover

I own so many adult colouring books, I'm still trying to find good pencils to use.  currently using felt tips as pencils I've used in the past aren't very bright.


----------



## Muze

shetlandlover said:


> I own so many adult colouring books, I'm still trying to find good pencils to use.  currently using felt tips as pencils I've used in the past aren't very bright.


You can get chalky crayons and artist's coloured pens


----------



## Rufus15

@toffee44 yours look amazing!!


----------



## Doggiedelight

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh so excited - new pencils have arrived!  Caved in and bought a colouring book from the newsagents to keep me going - it's Christmas themed  so will no doubt seem silly when I'm still doing them at Easter :Happy
> 
> Having 72 colours rather than 12 is going to be amazing!


What do you think to them? XX


----------



## kimthecat

I gave in to temptation and started on my colouring book , couldn't wait til Christmas! 

I do some before I go to bed and its hard to stop once I get going.


----------



## Siskin

@CavalierOwner or anyone else who can help

Need a bit of advice. My Enhanted Forest book and Staedtler fine liners (nibs 0.3) came today, so I had a little go on the 'this book belongs to' page. I felt the ink in the fine liners wasn't flowing very well and had to keep going over the colouring to get the colour. Consequently, I ended up with some bleed going through onto the next page, luckily nothing very important. It made me wonder if I should get ones with a wider nib and only use the fine liners for the very detailed bits. Do you agree and which ones would you recommend (and/or nib size).


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> @CavalierOwner or anyone else who can help
> 
> Need a bit of advice. My Enhanted Forest book and Staedtler fine liners (nibs 0.3) came today, so I had a little go on the 'this book belongs to' page. I felt the ink in the fine liners wasn't flowing very well and had to keep going over the colouring to get the colour. Consequently, I ended up with some bleed going through onto the next page, luckily nothing very important. It made me wonder if I should get ones with a wider nib and only use the fine liners for the very detailed bits. Do you agree and which ones would you recommend (and/or nib size).


So are you just having problems with bigger spaces you are colouring? The pen itself isn't stopping flowing or anything is it? I have only used fineliners on small detail in my enchanted forest as I mostly use pencils or a mixture of both but never had problems with bleed through. I know steadtler also have packs of felt tips which might be better for bigger spaces? My main pens are Faber-castell Pitt Pens but I still use my fineliners for really detailed stuff.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> The finished product





toffee44 said:


> Cor mine look naff compared to some on here. Really want some fineliners I think. Need to finish mr cockerals Feathers. Got bored with him


Love these pics


----------



## Lilylass

ClaireLouise said:


> Im thinking of setting my sister up with this kind of thing as a stress relief for christmas. Any advice on what to get as a starter kit please ?


I bought a book and pencils from Ebay and is called 'colour therapy' (I've seen it in Tesco too so that might work as you've not really got time to get anything posted now)- book is good for a starter book but the pencils are pretty naff so would buy a decent set separately tbh

I also got the Relax with Art book (think this is a monthly book) from the newsagent and again there's some nice starter pictures in there (that's where the one I posted above is from)

It is very relaxing!


----------



## Lilylass

Doggiedelight said:


> What do you think to them? XX


Getting on really well with them! 

What do you keep yours in?

The only issue I have is seeing the all the colours - but not sure this would be any better in a pencil case.

I did have an old set of pencils in a metal tray years ago but there's not enough spaces for them all!


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> So are you just having problems with bigger spaces you are colouring? The pen itself isn't stopping flowing or anything is it? I have only used fineliners on small detail in my enchanted forest as I mostly use pencils or a mixture of both but never had problems with bleed through. I know steadtler also have packs of felt tips which might be better for bigger spaces? My main pens are Faber-castell Pitt Pens but I still use my fineliners for really detailed stuff.


I think the pens were cold as they are flowing better now they are warmer although I've been using them on a thicker card since. I've sent off for the same make, but they are 1mm thick which should be better. The pencils I have on order won't be here until January. Spent a nice hour and a half on a postcard version of the Secret Garden that I got during the summer, can't see it on Amazon any more. It's a useful size, not too big, so very handy and it's a thicker card.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I think the pens were cold as they are flowing better now they are warmer although I've been using them on a thicker card since. I've sent off for the same make, but they are 1mm thick which should be better. The pencils I have on order won't be here until January. Spent a nice hour and a half on a postcard version of the Secret Garden that I got during the summer, can't see it on Amazon any more. It's a useful size, not too big, so very handy and it's a thicker card.


Oh good, maybe they were just cold. I've never had a problem with ink flow and I've had them almost a year. I bet the postcards look lovely! Johanna does some great stuff. I think she's doing a calendar you can colour in too. 
Are you enjoying colouring?


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> Oh good, maybe they were just cold. I've never had a problem with ink flow and I've had them almost a year. I bet the postcards look lovely! Johanna does some great stuff. I think she's doing a calendar you can colour in too.
> Are you enjoying colouring?


I am enjoying it. Can't do too much else at the moment as I get tired and my leg starts to swell up, so a bit of colouring gives me something to do in between exercises and a little bit a walking up the road and back if the weather allows.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Lilylass said:


> Getting on really well with them!
> 
> What do you keep yours in?
> 
> The only issue I have is seeing the all the colours - but not sure this would be any better in a pencil case.
> 
> I did have an old set of pencils in a metal tray years ago but there's not enough spaces for them all!


Im looking for something to keep mine in too :/ if you see anything let me know and i will too hehe


----------



## Siskin

I keep my latest pens in the cardboard box it came in, but I can't see it lasting too long. There's some nice roll,up pencil/pen cases on Amazon.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Siskin said:


> I keep my latest pens in the cardboard box it came in, but I can't see it lasting too long. There's some nice roll,up pencil/pen cases on Amazon.


Ohhh I will have a search for them, thank you


----------



## Rolacolacube

So excited! I got 3 new colouring books for Christmas (Dr Who, Christmas and animal ones), also some new pencils and some fine liner pens to try. Cannot wait to try it all! xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy

I did well for Christmas presents , I've got these , smudge likes the cat one lol


----------



## Rolacolacube

smudgiesmummy said:


> I did well for Christmas presents , I've got these , smudge likes the cat one lol


Oooh very nice! Enjoy xx


----------



## Lilylass

Doggiedelight said:


> Im looking for something to keep mine in too :/ if you see anything let me know and i will too hehe


I was in Hobbycraft yesterday and looked for tins - they didn't have any  I did ask and was told 'no' - I said that was silly since they actually sell the pencils individually so of course you need something to keep them in!



Siskin said:


> I keep my latest pens in the cardboard box it came in, but I can't see it lasting too long. There's some nice roll,up pencil/pen cases on Amazon.


Ohhh off for a look too!

I did pick up a pencil case that was split into 2 which would split the colours up a bit but not really ideal


----------



## Siskin

There's some nice roll up pencil cases on Amazon. Having advised others to look, I went and had a look myself and ended up ordering two, one for the pencils and one for the pens. Also ordered a sharpner with a little box on it to collect the bits.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I am enjoying it. Can't do too much else at the moment as I get tired and my leg starts to swell up, so a bit of colouring gives me something to do in between exercises and a little bit a walking up the road and back if the weather allows.


Hope you make a speedy recovery!



Siskin said:


> I keep my latest pens in the cardboard box it came in, but I can't see it lasting too long. There's some nice roll,up pencil/pen cases on Amazon.


I keep my pens in their original packaging but I'm a bit OCD about keeping them in the right order.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Good to see that Santa left some excellent colouring goodies! Don't forget to post pics. I'm thinking about starting a new pic.


----------



## Rufus15

Hubby is getting my Christmas presents in January so I have asked for colouring things. I've got the 72 pencils bookmarked but what sort of pens should I ask for? For big spaces in designs do you use pencils or pens?


----------



## CRL

Got my new harry potter colouring book today. Finished the first one.


----------



## Siskin

Rufus15 said:


> Hubby is getting my Christmas presents in January so I have asked for colouring things. I've got the 72 pencils bookmarked but what sort of pens should I ask for? For big spaces in designs do you use pencils or pens?


I've really just started colouring so can only tell you what I have found out so far.

I bought some staedtler fine liners which are fantastic for the tiddley bits and have a rich colour. But not so good for larger spaces, so I ordered some Staedtler pens with a wider tip and they are much better for the bigger bits and match the colours in the fine liners so both can be used in the same area. The wider tip pens are called Staedtler 326

I think if it's a really big space, pencils are going to be better. I have a big pack of pencils on order, but they are still in transit, so can't say much about them yet.

The roll up pencil case arrived today and I have put the pens in it. Does a good job of keeping them tidy and in order and it looks nice too.


----------



## CRL

This one only took 5 minutes


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> Hubby is getting my Christmas presents in January so I have asked for colouring things. I've got the 72 pencils bookmarked but what sort of pens should I ask for? For big spaces in designs do you use pencils or pens?


Depends what I'm doing, sometimes I love using pencils for bigger spaces because I like to play around with blending colours but I'm not pro or anything.  if you want to use pens for bigger spaces normal tip pens will do.



CRL said:


> Got my new harry potter colouring book today. Finished the first one.


Looking good! I've not seen this book in person yet.


----------



## CRL

CavalierOwner said:


> Depends what I'm doing, sometimes I love using pencils for bigger spaces because I like to play around with blending colours but I'm not pro or anything.  if you want to use pens for bigger spaces normal tip pens will do.
> 
> Looking good! I've not seen this book in person yet.


Some of the pictures are basic like the 2 I've coloured. Others are like one of the ones I've shown below. They have so much detail and may take weeks to colour.


----------



## Siskin

Finished!


----------



## emmaviolet

I've had some for a few years now, I have the secret garden ones, animal kingdom and enchanted forest.
I got a couple more for xmas, tangled woods and an Alice in wonderland one that is o cool.



shetlandlover said:


> I own so many adult colouring books, I'm still trying to find good pencils to use.  currently using felt tips as pencils I've used in the past aren't very bright.


I've got a few, but the best ones I find are the Marco Raffine fine art ones. they go on nicely and you get a nice selection of colours. It's always nice to have a good selection of colours as they are so detailed.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Finished!
> View attachment 257269


Looks lovely


----------



## Rufus15

I'm liking every single post recently as it's all so helpful!

I have Staedler pens bookmarked and also found some fancy artist pens too which I might try. I saw Animal Kingdom in Asda and fell in love, definitely getting it.


----------



## Rufus15

The Harry Potter book is also growing on me.

What lovely pics @CRL and @Siskin the colours you've used are so vivid, it looks like a garden in full summer bloom!


----------



## kathryn773

CRL said:


> Some of the pictures are basic like the 2 I've coloured. Others are like one of the ones I've shown below. They have so much detail and may take weeks to colour.
> View attachment 257265
> View attachment 257266


i gave this book to my harry potter-mad daughter for a stocking filler, the left picture wouldve been the first coloured if i'd got my request to colour a page!


----------



## CRL

Just finished this one.


----------



## Siskin

Wow, that looks great. Are you doing anything else other then colouring?


----------



## CRL

Siskin said:


> Wow, that looks great. Are you doing anything else other then colouring?


Nope. Just got bored while me mum dad brother and sil were having a kip.


----------



## catpud

I am working on this one at the moment - it's a simpler picture but I think it's fun.

I also may have just purchased the Harry Potter book after the pictures shown on here


----------



## PawsOnMe

I got some colouring stuff for Christmas, The lost Ocean book, a secret garden calendar and some pencils and gel pens. I've also just spent some of my Christmas money on the Harry Potter colouring book (Thanks for those photos CRL!!  I bought the illustrated philosophers stone too. really looking forward to them coming) 
some of my latest colourings.


----------



## Siskin

They are lovely @PawsOnMe, were you using pencils? Which ones?
Looking forward to my pencils coming, but it won't be until next month some time, not sure when exactly.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Siskin said:


> They are lovely @PawsOnMe, were you using pencils? Which ones?
> Looking forward to my pencils coming, but it won't be until next month some time, not sure when exactly.


Thank you. Yeah just staedtler ones and glitter gel pens on the odd part too. They blend really well. ooh what pencils are you getting? I'm a bit limited on colours so after another pack to add.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Loving everyone's pictures, they look great


----------



## Siskin

PawsOnMe said:


> Thank you. Yeah just staedtler ones and glitter gel pens on the odd part too. They blend really well. ooh what pencils are you getting? I'm a bit limited on colours so after another pack to add.


I'm getting the 72 set Marco Raffine ones as recommended by @CavalierOwner. Should be enough colour choice in that little lot.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I'm getting the 72 set Marco Raffine ones as recommended by @CavalierOwner. Should be enough colour choice in that little lot.


I wasn't me  I've never tried those pencils. Lol


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I wasn't me  I've never tried those pencils. Lol


Oops sorry, someone recommended them somewhere

Edited to add. It was doggiedelight


----------



## CRL

Very colourful.


----------



## CRL

Snape. Coloured this in about an hour. Sure it shows tbh.


----------



## smiler84

i got the secret garden book for Christmas. wasnt sure i would have the patience to be honest but finished my first picture today and have really enjoyed it! might need some better pens if I'm going to do loads but will try a few more pics first before i commit!!


----------



## Siskin

My new Marco Raffine pencils have arrived. They are lovely, good strong colours and a huge range of shades in all the main colours. Had a go at blending on some leaves, really pleased with the effect. A bit difficult to see all the colours in the pack so will be gald when the pencil holder case arrives to put them all in to


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> My new Marco Raffine pencils have arrived. They are lovely, good strong colours and a huge range of shades in all the main colours. Had a go at blending on some leaves, really pleased with the effect. A bit difficult to see all the colours in the pack so will be gald when the pencil holder case arrives to put them all in to


I've been having a look at pencil roll up cases, could you (or anyone who has one) tell me what you have / have ordered. Thank you.


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> I've been having a look at pencil roll up cases, could you (or anyone who has one) tell me what you have / have ordered. Thank you.


Ive got this one on order, yet to arrive

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...encil cases&qid=1451576449&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1

And this one has come

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016RQU81G/ref=twister_B01A0L0UHG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1

I've put all the pens into the this one, but I think I will put the pencils into it when the other one has come, as there is a space to put a sharpner in it. 
It looks quite small and neat, but becomes more bulky with the pens in it. However does the job and all the colours can be seen clearly. The flap on the bottom will protect the points of the pencils. There is lots to choose from on Amazon.


----------



## ForestWomble

Siskin said:


> Ive got this one on order, yet to arrive
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0185IK760?keywords=Roll up pencil cases&qid=1451576449&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1
> 
> And this one has come
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B016RQU81G/ref=twister_B01A0L0UHG?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> I've put all the pens into the this one, but I think I will put the pencils into it when the other one has come, as there is a space to put a sharpner in it.
> It looks quite small and neat, but becomes more bulky with the pens in it. However does the job and all the colours can be seen clearly. The flap on the bottom will protect the points of the pencils. There is lots to choose from on Amazon.


Thank you, I was looking at both of those, if you don't mind could you tell me which you prefer once the other has arrived please?


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you, I was looking at both of those, if you don't mind could you tell me which you prefer once the other has arrived please?


I will.


----------



## kiara

I hope you dont mind me joining in.

Iv just bought these books,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/151913536X?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1519639260?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

and these pencils with my christmas money,

http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B018K7FOVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00

Does anyone else have these?

They are due to come wednesday and Im looking forward to getting started.


----------



## Siskin

kiara said:


> I hope you dont mind me joining in.
> 
> Iv just bought these books,
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/151913536X?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1519639260?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> and these pencils with my christmas money,
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B018K7FOVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Does anyone else have these?
> 
> They are due to come wednesday and Im looking forward to getting started.


I will be very interested to see how you get on with your dog colouring books, you will have to post pictures of the finished product.
I bought these pencils
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...psc=1&qid=1451588502&ref_=sr_1_1&sr=8-1-spons
Which if you compare the photos, look very similar. I'd don't think they are the same, but they could be made by someone else under another name. If they are the same then I'm very pleased with them. They only arrived this afternoon so have barely used them yet, but the colour is strong and the lead is soft enough, but not too soft that they break easily


----------



## smudgiesmummy

I can't to start mine , just got to wait for my hand to get better so i can use it without hurting ... I fell down the stairs on Christmas Eve


----------



## Doggiedelight

Siskin said:


> My new Marco Raffine pencils have arrived. They are lovely, good strong colours and a huge range of shades in all the main colours. Had a go at blending on some leaves, really pleased with the effect. A bit difficult to see all the colours in the pack so will be gald when the pencil holder case arrives to put them all in to


Im so glad you liked them!! I always worry when recommending something.


----------



## Rufus15

I've just ordered my Marco Raffine pencil (72 pack, woo), Staedtler Triplus Fineliner pens (36 pack, double woo) and 3 books - a cat one, Animal Kingdom and Tropical Wonderland - so three big lots of woo from me. Really looking forward to trying them all out.


----------



## mrs phas

my tropical wonderland and animal kingdom arrived yesterday
i already have some steadler fine liners to have a try with
and have ordered the 72 pack of marco raffine pencils from Wish as they are only £10 with £1 p/p
cheaper than i have seen anywhere else


----------



## woofwoo

Siskin said:


> Finished!
> View attachment 257269


Ive just done that one..


----------



## Siskin

woofwoo said:


> Ive just done that one..


Have you had a look in the Colouring Gallery on Johanna Basfords website? Makes anything I'm doing look pathetic. Some of them are absolutely amazing


----------



## woofwoo

Siskin said:


> Have you had a look in the Colouring Gallery on Johanna Basfords website? Makes anything I'm doing look pathetic. Some of them are absolutely amazing


No i will have a look..i do enjoy my colouring book got about 5 now but still sticking with secret garden for now ..i like to do each page in order..lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

kiara said:


> I hope you dont mind me joining in.
> 
> Iv just bought these books,
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/151913536X?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1519639260?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> and these pencils with my christmas money,
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B018K7FOVE?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00
> 
> Does anyone else have these?
> 
> They are due to come wednesday and Im looking forward to getting started.


Not got any of these books but would love to see the pics when coloured in.



smudgiesmummy said:


> I can't to start mine , just got to wait for my hand to get better so i can use it without hurting ... I fell down the stairs on Christmas Eve


Oh no! Hope you make a speedy recovery.



Rufus15 said:


> I've just ordered my Marco Raffine pencil (72 pack, woo), Staedtler Triplus Fineliner pens (36 pack, double woo) and 3 books - a cat one, Animal Kingdom and Tropical Wonderland - so three big lots of woo from me. Really looking forward to trying them all out.


Ooohh lovely haul. I haven't made a start on my Tropical Wonderland yet or my Secret Garden.

I think I'm going to do a bit of colouring today. It always takes me forever to choose a picture then I can't decide whether I want to use pens or pencils.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Mr Crab! Haven't got a clue what colours to do this pic in. I'm hoping I get some inspiration before I finish the 4 big crabs. This is also the first time I'm using pencils in this book and it doesn't seem to have as much, whats the word? Tooth? Like it's smoother than Johanna's others so I'm not sure how many layers I'd be able to add and blend.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Still don't know what colours to use


----------



## kiara

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 257976
> 
> Still don't know what colours to use


They look really good. I think I would do some of it an aquamarine colour.


----------



## Siskin

Orange is quite a difficult colour to find something else to go with it. I was wondering about various shades of purples for the fishes although I like seeing them in blues and greens, but not sure how that would work with the Orange.

Have you looked on the picture gallery on Johanna Basfords website for inspiration?


----------



## CavalierOwner

I do look at the colouring gallery occasionally but it drives me crackers trying to find the pic I'm colouring or similar fish ones. I wish there was a filter where you could sort by colouring book. I'm still stuck I was thinking about blue fish but don't know now I've done my crabs this colour. I've done the smaller crabs like a burgundy red colour so maybe I'll do a ring of red/orange crabs then a different colour for each fish ring. :Bored


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> Not got any of these books but would love to see the pics when coloured in.
> 
> Oh no! Hope you make a speedy recovery.


Thankyou , my hand really aches when i use it a lot , my leg is badly bruised


----------



## CavalierOwner

I messed my first fish up so then I just had to go with it and make the others match. :Arghh I didn't know what to do and I'd sort of picked the colours out but wasn't sure how to colour it, coloured the body in twice then rubbed it out because I didn't like how it looked but there's no way I'd have been able to rub it out a third time because the colour was still a little visible.  right annoyed.


----------



## emmaviolet

CO, I think the fish look great, I love he mix of colours and the blending, they look lovely!

Don't be hard on yourself though, and sometimes I can not like something but when it's all filled in like the look of it all together.


----------



## Siskin

I like it too. I also like the red crabs as well, that works.


----------



## Rufus15

How do you all do your shading? I don't know if it's the pencils I'm using or my poor skills but I'm finding it quite difficult.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Thank you! I think it's growing on me, just opened the book again to have a quick colour before bed and it looks better now I've had a break from it. 

Rufus I just pick colours and hope for the best.  I'm not very skilled tbh but I've got better. I'd never really used pencils until I started colouring in adult books. Only used to use pens before. I get a bit of inspiration sometimes from Pinterest or Johanna's Gallery but change it up so it doesn't look like a copied version.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Finished colouring for the night! Just one more greeny/blue type of fish to do tomorrow before I have to decide what colours to do the last ring of fish.


----------



## Doggiedelight

I should have shares in Marco Raffine hehehe. Here is a quick picture I did, no shading or blending but just to test all the colours in my 72 pack (well not including whites and very very pale greys). Lovely selection of colours isnt there.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Doggiedelight said:


> I should have shares in Marco Raffine hehehe. Here is a quick picture I did, no shading or blending but just to test all the colours in my 72 pack (well not including whites and very very pale greys). Lovely selection of colours isnt there.
> 
> View attachment 258033


Love it


----------



## Siskin

Rufus15 said:


> How do you all do your shading? I don't know if it's the pencils I'm using or my poor skills but I'm finding it quite difficult.


I was wondering how best to do shading as well, so I had a look on YouTube and found loads of vids on adult colouring. Some are showing the books, others speeded up colouring of pics, reviews on different pens/pencils, but there are some on techniques, also Johanna has started to produce videos regularly. She has one on how she does shading. She recommends that you start with the lightest colour first, say on a leaf, and colour it all in, then go over the top with the darker colour at the stem end of the leaf fading it out as you go, then maybe going over the edge of the darker colour with the light colour again to feather any hard edges in. Bit difficult to explain so have a look on YouTube or Joanna's website.



Doggiedelight said:


> I should have shares in Marco Raffine hehehe. Here is a quick picture I did, no shading or blending but just to test all the colours in my 72 pack (well not including whites and very very pale greys). Lovely selection of colours isnt there.
> 
> View attachment 258033


That looks great and what a good idea to experiment with all your colours like that. I shall have to look for something suitable in my books. Lovely rich colours aren't they.


----------



## kiara

Woo hoo, Look what come today....


----------



## Siskin

Can't wait to see some finished pics @kiara


----------



## kiara

Started already. Don't think i'll get any house work done today!

Playing with shading...


----------



## Siskin

kiara said:


> Started already. Don't think i'll get any house work done today!
> 
> Playing with shading...


Wow!
That looks fantastic already

I've just ordered some blending pencils. You can also get blending pens, but the ones on Amazon don't seem that good going by reviews so will hold back. Watched a youtube vid on blending with a blender pencil and with a pen, both American, made quite a difference to blending the edges of different colours together. Being the states, they have a lot more choices and options. Probably I need to go to a Hobbycraft and see what they have, but it's a bit of a trip from home and I'm not back to driving yet.


----------



## kiara

Its really hard to blend the black to make it look shiny

So far...


----------



## Siskin

I love what you've done, you're good at this.

I'll report back when I get this blending pencil. There's also a burnisher with it, not quite sure what that does.


----------



## kiara

Siskin said:


> I love what you've done, you're good at this.
> 
> I'll report back when I get this blending pencil. There's also a burnisher with it, not quite sure what that does.


Ah thanks, thats really kind of you.

Im going to have a search of this pencil. x


----------



## Rufus15

What's a blending pencil?! I'm happy with Amazon as they've cancelled my order! I'll have to wait another couple of weeks now to re-order, how annoying.


----------



## CavalierOwner

kiara said:


> Its really hard to blend the black to make it look shiny
> 
> So far...


It looks brilliant!



Siskin said:


> I love what you've done, you're good at this.
> 
> I'll report back when I get this blending pencil. There's also a burnisher with it, not quite sure what that does.


I have Derwent blending pencils, they came with burnishers too but not used them though.



Rufus15 said:


> What's a blending pencil?! I'm happy with Amazon as they've cancelled my order! I'll have to wait another couple of weeks now to re-order, how annoying.


Blending pencils just blend all the colours together, I've used one in all my pencil pics.


----------



## ForestWomble

I've got some magazines with colouring in pages (adult colouring magazines). I'll take some photos when I've done some.


----------



## kiara

Finished.....



I need to work on the sky next time, I think i used too many colours. x


----------



## Siskin

Brilliant!


----------



## Doggiedelight

kiara said:


> Finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work on the sky next time, I think i used too many colours. x


STUNNING


----------



## CavalierOwner

kiara said:


> Finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> I need to work on the sky next time, I think i used too many colours. x


Love it! I think it's brilliant.


----------



## kiara

This evenings picture.. my Daughter coloured in the gold for me. 
This one was really difficult


----------



## Rufus15

These pics are amazing!!

My bits arrived today!


----------



## Rufus15

I've gone a bit colour crazy! These Marco Raffine pencils are outstanding, they blend brilliantly. Thank you to the person that suggested them!

This is Nora the elephant from Animal Kingdom. I'm using pens and pencils to test a range of different techniques, quite pleased with the results. No idea why she's upside down though.


----------



## Vanessa131

My crayons have arrived!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> I've gone a bit colour crazy! These Marco Raffine pencils are outstanding, they blend brilliantly. Thank you to the person that suggested them!
> 
> This is Nora the elephant from Animal Kingdom. I'm using pens and pencils to test a range of different techniques, quite pleased with the results. No idea why she's upside down though.


This is lovely!


----------



## MoggyBaby

_*Moggybaby looks at everyone elses' really wonderful piccies and quietly puts her colouring books away......... :Bear_


----------



## Rufus15

Don't be shy MoggyBaby, get posting.


----------



## mrs phas

thought some of you might like this for your rooms

http://www.notonthehighstreet.com/artfulkids/product/creative-colour-in-wallpaper


----------



## Fleur

Amazon has colouring books in their deals of the day - look like good prices
https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=gbps...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=0CDD2Y5W0B81J4JRRQ7H


----------



## Siskin

Finished this one recently. Mainly pencil with some pens especially the tiny bits. Those fine liners work really well. Sorry it's upside down


----------



## kimthecat

Siskin , that really is lovely .

I havent done any colouring since Chrismas but had a go today . I'm a bit limited with my pen colours so I'm going to get some more.


----------



## mrs phas

My Marco Raffine pencils arrived today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
and theyre the real thing
im always a little mistrustful when things seem to good to be true
but not an unhappy bunny today


----------



## Siskin

mrs phas said:


> My Marco Raffine pencils arrived today,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,
> and theyre the real thing
> im always a little mistrustful when things seem to good to be true
> but not an unhappy bunny today


I'm sure you will just love them, the colours are so good and strong and I've found they blend very well too.


----------



## Ceiling Kitty




----------



## Rufus15

Nora is finished


----------



## kiara

Rufus15 said:


> Nora is finished


Thats really really good. love the detail. x


----------



## westie~ma

Ok so since my last post I did indeed get my mother the secret garden colouring book. 

She likes gardening, plants etc so thought that'd be a good start. 

Today in tesco I bought the lost ocean one, it was from £6 to £5 (bought as a birthday present for her) and I got an even cheaper one for myself, 50 designs for mindfulness. Not sure I'll get into it but would like to try.


----------



## Siskin

That looks beautiful @Rufus15


----------



## Rufus15

Thanks @kiara and @Siskin, it was making me angry that she was left unfinished so I had furious colour sessions last night and this morning. Next is her sister Wendy.


----------



## kathryn773

this arrived from my book people order today..... cant say im very thrilled with it after ive done the first one. (didnt take lots of time over it)

querkles


----------



## Rufus15

The picture itself (the drawing, not the colouring) confuses me. I see it's a person but it looks odd? I like what you've done with the hair though.


----------



## kathryn773

http://www.querkles.net/#intro
look here, its sort of colouring by numbers

edit to add.... theres a back page.... this is supposed to be Jim Morrison


----------



## Charity

This one was enclosed in my cat magazine, its actually a competition though I've just done it for fun


----------



## CavalierOwner

Some lovely pics on here!  This is my finished pic. Haven't done anymore since.


----------



## Lilylass

Right .... I've really not done enough of this recently :Meh I've had a terrible couple of weeks at work - and really when I should've been doing this loads to help me relax, I've not :Shamefullyembarrased I now have books coming out my ears :Shamefullyembarrased and wonderful pencils so .... no more excuses!

I'm off to start one right now!! 

Love seeing the finished results everyone, they're all fantastic


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Iv just ordered the enchanted forest  x


----------



## Rufus15

@Charity and @CavalierOwner your colouring is fantastic!


----------



## Charity

Rufus15 said:


> @Charity and @CavalierOwner your colouring is fantastic!


Thank you


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lovemydoodle said:


> Iv just ordered the enchanted forest  x


Enchanted Forest is my favourite book.



Rufus15 said:


> @Charity and @CavalierOwner your colouring is fantastic!


Thank you.


----------



## Siskin

Animallover26 said:


> Thank you, I was looking at both of those, if you don't mind could you tell me which you prefer once the other has arrived please?


I hope @Animallover26 spots this post.
Finally the second pencil case has arrived and I have just loaded all my pencils in it. 
It's quite a robust material, but not as pretty as the cloth one. Having a more compact one (two tiers as opposed to one length) makes it easier to have sat on the table in front of me. The cloth one is long and obviously needs more space. Time will tell if it's easy to get each pencil out, but they are not tightly held by the elastic and slide in and out fairly easily.
The main problem has been the length of time it has taken to come whereas the pretty cloth one came with in days, this one has taken almost a month. No idea why as the return address is London. Maybe something to do with Christmas and/or holidays. Hope this helps your decision.


----------



## ForestWomble

Thank you @Siskin


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I hope @Animallover26 spots this post.
> Finally the second pencil case has arrived and I have just loaded all my pencils in it.
> It's quite a robust material, but not as pretty as the cloth one. Having a more compact one (two tiers as opposed to one length) makes it easier to have sat on the table in front of me. The cloth one is long and obviously needs more space. Time will tell if it's easy to get each pencil out, but they are not tightly held by the elastic and slide in and out fairly easily.
> The main problem has been the length of time it has taken to come whereas the pretty cloth one came with in days, this one has taken almost a month. No idea why as the return address is London. Maybe something to do with Christmas and/or holidays. Hope this helps your decision.
> View attachment 260515


I love to see pens/pencils set out like this, it upsets me when the colours are all jumbled up in no order! Lol.
My pencils are set out in rows in the tin and the order they came in  same with my pens.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I love to see pens/pencils set out like this, it upsets me when the colours are all jumbled up in no order! Lol.
> I agree. My pencils are set out in rows in the tin and the order they came in  same with my pens.


They are in number order. I'm a bit OCDish about things like that. My pens dont have number, so they are in the exact order as they were when they arrived.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> They are in number order. I'm a bit OCDish about things like that. My pens dont have number, so they are in the exact order as they were when they arrived.


My pens and pencils don't have numbers  just colour names. I have them all wrote down in the order they are in on a colour chart so I know what the colours look like on paper.  I didn't make the pencil colour chart though, there was already a template on the Internet so I just printed it off and coloured the boxes in, would have taken me forever to make a chart for 120 pencils. :Bored


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> My pens and pencils don't have numbers  just colour names. I have them all wrote down in the order they are in on a colour chart so I know what the colours look like on paper.  I didn't make the pencil colour chart though, there was already a template on the Internet so I just printed it off and coloured the boxes in, would have taken me forever to make a chart for 120 pencils. :Bored


What's the pencil colour chart? Is it just for your pencils?
Good idea to have a chart of all the colours.


----------



## CavalierOwner

It was a template for my brand of pencils. It has a list of colour names and 3 boxes to colour next to each name so I can see the colour using different pressures. 
For my pens the ones with names I've just written the name in each pen colour on lined paper and the pens without names I did a swatch of the colours in the order they came in.
I find it easier to chose colours if I see what they look like on paper rather than looking at the pens/pencils.


----------



## Siskin

I went and had a bit of a Google and managed to find a template for my Marco Raffine pencils. Yippee.

Here's the link for anyone else with the same pencils

http://www.byagie.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/10/macroRaffineTemplate.pdf


----------



## CavalierOwner

http://www.byagie.com/creative/marco-raffine-fine-art-72-colored-pencils/ 
Here you go @Siskin just Googled your pencils and found a printable chart on this page.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Hahaha crossed post ​


----------



## Firedog

Just started doing these and I bought some of the Berol felts while waiting for my staedtler pens and I can't say I am impressed with the staedtler ones.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Firedog said:


> Just started doing these and I bought some of the Berol felts while waiting for my staedtler pens and I can't say I am impressed with the staedtler ones.


Are you using the Steadtler for big areas or detail?


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Squirrel finished sorry its sideways, x


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Finished  x


----------



## Siskin

Lovemydoodle said:


> Finished  x
> View attachment 260763


Looks great.

Must get down to doing some more colouring


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Only arrived yesterday and finished one already I love these books so relaxing  

Cant wait to see more pictures


----------



## Pappychi

Thought I would tag onto this . This is my recently finished piece of a deer in the animal kingdom book.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lovely pics! I think I need to get my pens and pencils out again soon.


----------



## Firedog

CavalierOwner said:


> Are you using the Steadtler for big areas or detail?


Small areas.


----------



## kiara

Another one finished........


----------



## CavalierOwner

Firedog said:


> Small areas.


I really love these pens for detailed parts because I find normal felt pen tips too wide.

Beautiful colouring @kiara


----------



## Siskin

Half way!

Bit tricky doing the bit in the middle


----------



## Lovemydoodle

Spiky finished


----------



## CavalierOwner

Colouring with dogs  can't get on my knee so she's sleeping on the chair arm with her head under my colouring table.

I have no idea why pics uploaded upside down


----------



## smudgiesmummy

well i've finally started mine and finished this one earlier today


----------



## CavalierOwner

smudgiesmummy said:


> well i've finally started mine and finished this one earlier today


Looks lovely!! Did it take you long?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> Looks lovely!! Did it take you long?


just a week lmao , but i have got a bad hand haha so i have to rest it now and again  , Started 2 different one's this morning , think i have the bug now lol


----------



## CavalierOwner

smudgiesmummy said:


> just a week lmao , but i have got a bad hand haha so i have to rest it now and again  , Started 2 different one's this morning , think i have the bug now lol


Colouring is addictive


----------



## CavalierOwner

My ocean pic so far! Can start with different colours now I've got the greens out of the way.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> My ocean pic so far! Can start with different colours now I've got the greens out of the way.


i love the green in it


----------



## Rufus15

You're all so good at complimrntary colours. I have made a complete hash of one of my elephants, I'll p8st a pic tomorrow as I need some advice.


----------



## Guest

Got an adult colouring book of my bf. Anybody know which shops sell decent colouring felts, preferably ones that work for more than 5 minutes. Then I can join this thread. Might have a look in the works or somewhere.


----------



## CavalierOwner

smudgiesmummy said:


> i love the green in it


Thanks. 



Rufus15 said:


> You're all so good at complimrntary colours. I have made a complete hash of one of my elephants, I'll p8st a pic tomorrow as I need some advice.


Sometimes you will feel like you don't like the pic and colours that you've used but when you put it down and come back to it you'll feel that it's not that bad after all. That happened to me a lot with the fish and crab picture I did. Also feel like my seahorses in my current pic are rubbish but hopefully they'll look ok when I get my book back out later.



danielled said:


> Got an adult colouring book of my bf. Anybody know which shops sell decent colouring felts, preferably ones that work for more than 5 minutes. Then I can join this thread. Might have a look in the works or somewhere.


Erm I think either Steadtler or Stabilo will be your best bet, I've also heard good things about Faber-castell connector pens. I think you can get all these from most stationery shops. WHSmiths definitely sell them. Don't forget to come back and post pics.


----------



## Guest

CavalierOwner said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Sometimes you will feel like you don't like the pic and colours that you've used but when you put it down and come back to it you'll feel that it's not that bad after all. That happened to me a lot with the fish and crab picture I did. Also feel like my seahorses in my current pic are rubbish but hopefully they'll look ok when I get my book back out later.
> 
> Erm I think either Steadtler or Stabilo will be your best bet, I've also heard good things about Faber-castell connector pens. I think you can get all these from most stationery shops. WHSmiths definitely sell them. Don't forget to come back and post pics.


Thanks yes there will be pics. Hopefully not upside down pics ipad air loves posting upside down pics. Mine is an animal colouring book. There are felts at the place I do courses but they are rubbish dirt cheap ones that work for 5 minutes lol.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Finished.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 261160
> 
> 
> Finished.


Ooooo I like that one, your shading and blending is so good, lovely colour combinations too.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 261160
> 
> 
> Finished.





Siskin said:


> Ooooo I like that one, your shading and blending is so good, lovely colour combinations too.


now i agree with Siskin on this one .... Loving it


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Ooooo I like that one, your shading and blending is so good, lovely colour combinations too.





smudgiesmummy said:


> now i agree with Siskin on this one .... Loving it


Thank you.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Oh forgot to ask, has anyone pre-ordered Millie Marotta's new book Wild Savannah I pre-ordered it a few weeks back, not that I need any new colouring books because I already have books that I haven't even started. ah well, it's not like they are going to expire is it, I can keep them forever.

Johanna Basford will have a new one out in the summer too, can't remember what it's called but it's set in the Jungle, pics so far look amazing. Love how she's updated her gallery so that you can now look through pics from a specific book, it drove me crackers before when I needed inspiration.


----------



## kiara

Have just bought some more books,

Millie Marotta's Tropical Wonderland: A Colouring Book Adventure
Millie Marotta's Animal Kingdom - A Colouring Book Adventure
Summer Garden: Colouring Book

Think I might be a little addicted.

Reeally want this one too
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


----------



## CavalierOwner

kiara said:


> Have just bought some more books,
> 
> Millie Marotta's Tropical Wonderland: A Colouring Book Adventure
> Millie Marotta's Animal Kingdom - A Colouring Book Adventure
> Summer Garden: Colouring Book
> 
> Think I might be a little addicted.
> 
> Reeally want this one too
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...ue&ref_=ox_sc_act_title_1&smid=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE


I have the Millie Marotta books, my rhino pic (I think it's in my first post) is from the Animal Kingdom. I haven't started the tropical one yet. Love the look of that dog and cat one.


----------



## Rufus15

@CavalierOwner how do you get your different colours to blend? For example, the green and yellow in the seaweed?

This is the picture I'm struggling with. Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Rufus15 said:


> @CavalierOwner how do you get your different colours to blend? For example, the green and yellow in the seaweed?
> 
> This is the picture I'm struggling with. Any help is greatly appreciated.


I think it's lovely, just keep using bright colours.

I just lay the yellow down then use a lightish green on the tips or around the edges and bring it down a little still leaving some yellow in the centre then take a darker green right close to the edges/tip. Then I use a blending pencil and go over the whole thing, sometimes I just use 2 colours.

I think it's mostly down to my pencils tbh lol, I'd never used pencils really until recently so didn't have a clue what to do, they are really easy to blend/layer and I watched a couple of YouTube vids for tips.

My seahorse for example I did the yellow head/belly then I actually used a light and dark blue then I went over the whole thing in the same yellow and it turned it more greeny turquoise.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Here's my second and third one's


----------



## Rufus15

I love those!


----------



## CavalierOwner

You're getting into colouring aren't you @smudgiesmummy the are brilliant.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> You're getting into colouring aren't you @smudgiesmummy the are brilliant.


Thank you .... lol just a bit soon as i finish one, i'm starting another lol !!!! ... one thing for sure it's keeping me off my tablet :Hilarious


----------



## catpud

I loved the Harry potter book shown here so much that I had the Harry Potter Magical Creatures one pre ordered and sent on its release day - only just starting now, with the intro page , here it is so far.

Picture is a bit grainy sorry, think I need to clean the lense on my phone


----------



## catpud

And here is my first page finished - this one was quite fun really, pleased with the way the colours work together.


----------



## Siskin

catpud said:


> And here is my first page finished - this one was quite fun really, pleased with the way the colours work together.
> View attachment 261334


Colours look lovely together.


----------



## kathryn773

:Joyful ive just purchased the 'ultimate dot to dot' issue 1.... theres another £2.99 a month!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

kathryn773 said:


> :Joyful ive just purchased the 'ultimate dot to dot' issue 1.... theres another £2.99 a month!


oh i saw that ... i've got enough of these books to carry me for a year lol so don't think i will need them yet lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy

did this one the other day , got 3 on the go at the min lol


----------



## Firedog

Here's one I managed to finish colouring yesterday. Apologise for the rubbish colouring but I am having at bit of trouble with my vision, hopefully it will be better next week when I get my new glasses.


----------



## Siskin

Firedog said:


> Here's one I managed to finish colouring yesterday. Apologise for the rubbish colouring but I am having at bit of trouble with my vision, hopefully it will be better next week when I get my new classes.


I think it looks great Firedog


----------



## Firedog

Siskin said:


> I think it looks great Firedog


Thank you.


----------



## Rufus15

@Firedog I love the colours and can't see anything wrong with the colouring!


----------



## Charity

I think they are all gorgeous. I need to do more to get me off this blessed computer! My OH comes home and says 'bet you've been on that computer all day', at least if he said 'bet you've been colouring all day' I could retaliate as he gave me the book and pencils in the first place. Ha!


----------



## smudgiesmummy

im loving this one


----------



## smudgiesmummy

i went a bit mad this week lol


----------



## Siskin

Good grief, what a lot. Does anything else get done in your house?


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Siskin said:


> Good grief, what a lot. Does anything else get done in your house?


lol i think everything has been put on hold hahahahahaha ... bit of colouring during the soaps lol .... i've nearly finished the latest one


----------



## JenKyzer

Thanks to this thread, a few random posts on FB and now having time on my hands for a few weeks.. I've just ordered myself a book & some colours :Smug quite looking forward to it! I was meant to be reading-book hunting, but oh well..


----------



## Charity

That's wiled away Sunday afternoon


----------



## CavalierOwner

Wow some beautiful pictures, you have been a busy bunch  lots of lovely colour combos too.
I haven't coloured since I posted my last pic, I'm in the middle of a reading a book but it's not brilliant and I can't find the enthusiasm to keep picking it up. My Millie Marotta book should be here on the 11th but I've heard that some shops are already stocking it.  I've got a load of new pens coming from Amazon US too, (gift from OH) only ordered them yesterday but hopefully I won't have to wait too long because I'm pretty impatient.  I'm so excited.


----------



## Siskin

What pens are they? Will they be better then what you already have?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Well I haven't used them but I've been wanting them for ages.  They are different to all my other pens as they are water based dual ended pens. One end has a bullet nib and the other is a brush pen. With them being water based you can blend the colours with a blending pen or just using a damp paint brush, you can even mix the colours together to create new ones.  the nibs are self cleaning so they don't ruin when mixing colours together. It's a bit like painting really, you can hold the tips together (say a dark green with a light green) then as you colour a leaf for example (using the light green pen) it'll start off with the darker green colour before fading to the original light green. Or you can mix colours on something plastic and pic them up with a pen that way. Can you tell I'm excited? 

Search Tombow pens on YouTube, there are loads of videos.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> Well I haven't used them but I've been wanting them for ages.  They are different to all my other pens as they are water based dual ended pens. One end has a bullet nib and the other is a brush pen. With them being water based you can blend the colours with a blending pen or just using a damp paint brush, you can even mix the colours together to create new ones.  the nibs are self cleaning so they don't ruin when mixing colours together. It's a bit like painting really, you can hold the tips together (say a dark green with a light green) then as you colour a leaf for example (using the light green pen) it'll start off with the darker green colour before fading to the original light green. Or you can mix colours on something plastic and pic them up with a pen that way. Can you tell I'm excited?
> 
> Search Tombow pens on YouTube, there are loads of videos.


Thank you, they do sound interesting, can you only get them from the US. You will have to have a show and tell when you get them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Thank you, they do sound interesting, can you only get them from the US. You will have to have a show and tell when you get them.


No you can buy them from Amazon UK and some other art supplies websites but they are way more expensive than Amazon US even with high shipping costs.  There are other brands of water based pens but Tombow have loads of colours (I like a good variety) and two tips. I will post a pic when they arrive.  Still waiting for despatch email.


----------



## Sandysmum

Lots of lovely work on this thread!


----------



## Siskin

Think I've done the link right

Just watched this one using the Tombow pens, some clever ideas there.
One thing occurred to me as I warched it is that I have a water pen and I may have the fine tipped glue pens still if they haven't dried up and may even have some water soluble pens, all left over from my card making days, so can have a bit of an experiment on the cheap. Need to have a bit of a rummage first to see what I can find. Forgotten all about that


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Think I've done the link right
> 
> Just watched this one using the Tombow pens, some clever ideas there.
> One thing occurred to me as I warched it is that I have a water pen and I may have the fine tipped glue pens still if they haven't dried up and may even have some water soluble pens, all left over from my card making days, so can have a bit of an experiment on the cheap. Need to have a bit of a rummage first to see what I can find. Forgotten all about that


I've spent far too long watching these tombow videos.  Get your pens out and have a little experiment.
I had an email this morning saying my pens have been despatched and should hopefully be here on the 18th.


----------



## Sandysmum

Can anyone recommend some metallic pencils that they've used please? I've never tried them, but they sound interesting


----------



## CRL

jetsmum said:


> Can anyone recommend some metallic pencils that they've used please? I've never tried them, but they sound interesting


I have used some. I just got mine in tesco for £1 for 8.


----------



## CavalierOwner

jetsmum said:


> Can anyone recommend some metallic pencils that they've used please? I've never tried them, but they sound interesting


I've not used them but I know some people use gel pens and you can get those in metalic colours too.


----------



## Firedog

I must have been using the staedler pens wrong. I seem to be getting on a lot better with them now. I have about five pictures to put up when I get time. Have really got in to the Lost Ocean book.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Firedog said:


> I must have been using the staedler pens wrong. I seem to be getting on a lot better with them now. I have about five pictures to put up when I get time. Have really got in to the Lost Ocean book.


It's a lovely book isn't it? Some of the pictures are way more intricate than the pictures in her other books though.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Back to colouring! I think this one is going to take a long time to finish.


----------



## Siskin

I do like the pictures in the book you use, they are very detailed and interesting, may be tempted.

I've finally managed to find my water pen, but I think the valve may have failed as rather too much water comes out. The brush pens I have don't appear to work well as the Tombow ones with water and don't blend in the same way. However after a lot of research into the Tombow ones (watching loads of YouTube vids) I've decided to go for Derwent Inktense pencils instead, which are as they say, pencils of ink. They become activated with water and are great to blend colours together or shade one colour. Once dry they are permanent although another colour can be put on and that one activated. So similar to water colour pencil, but the resultant colour is very intense and bright and look more like pens once water has been used with them.

I watched a Johanna Basford tutorial video where she advised not to use water techniques on her books, but I have seen a video where the above techniques have been used and there was no bleed through to the other side or any water damage to the paper.

So just off to order and I will put a review on here when I get them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

This book is Lost Ocean, it has quite a few detailed pics some are really fiddly and I find it easier to use the fine liners than pencils because I'd have to keep sharpening them.

You'll have to show us some pics with the inktense, I have been tempted by those and they are often in the Amazon lightening deals. I dread to think how much I've spent on pens/pencils and books in the last year.  I'm still always looking for more stuff too. I wish steadtler would make a bigger pack of fineliners, at least 50 colours. I like a big selection for big pics and I have to keep using my current ones with my Stabilo fineliners but some of the colours are too similar, or maybe Faber Castell should just make big packs of fineliners because they currently have 60 colours in their other pens I have.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> This book is Lost Ocean, it has quite a few detailed pics some are really fiddly and I find it easier to use the fine liners than pencils because I'd have to keep sharpening them.
> 
> You'll have to show us some pics with the inktense, I have been tempted by those and they are often in the Amazon lightening deals. I dread to think how much I've spent on pens/pencils and books in the last year.  I'm still always looking for more stuff too. I wish steadtler would make a bigger pack of fineliners, at least 50 colours. I like a big selection for big pics and I have to keep using my current ones with my Stabilo fineliners but some of the colours are too similar, or maybe Faber Castell should just make big packs of fineliners because they currently have 60 colours in their other pens I have.


I seem to have spent a fortune to and I'm hoping this next purchase will slip under husbands email radar, that's the trouble with sharing the same email address, almost tempted to set up a new one with Google or something, but then he would notice the parcel coming in the post. That's the trouble with both being retired.


----------



## CavalierOwner

These are my favourite pens ❤ I bought these around September time I think. Biggest variety of colours I have too until I get my Tombow pens. These are made with India ink, don't bleed, don't smell and are permanent.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I seem to have spent a fortune to and I'm hoping this next purchase will slip under husbands email radar, that's the trouble with sharing the same email address, almost tempted to set up a new one with Google or something, but then he would notice the parcel coming in the post. That's the trouble with both being retired.


Haha, I work from home so I'm always in waiting for the deliveries while OH is at work.  He doesn't mind my pricey colouring/reading hobbies though because it means he gets to watch football in peace while I get on with whatever I'm doing.


----------



## Siskin

That is a nice range of colours. Which make are they?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> That is a nice range of colours. Which make are they?


They are Faber Castell Pitt Pens, they are often in the lightening deals too but I bought these from Cass Art website because they were the cheapest place I could find them. Forgot to add that every colour can be bought individually too which I love because you might be paying quite a bit for a set (come in different sizes) but if any of them ever run out I can just replace those colour rather than buying another set. I love how the pens pull out in tiers too.


----------



## JenKyzer

My first book arrived today..








However, my colours haven't come yet.


----------



## CavalierOwner

JenSteWillow said:


> My first book arrived today..
> View attachment 261888
> 
> However, my colours haven't come yet.


You can look at pics and decide what colours you want to do them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Finished colouring for the day. Undecided on whether to colour inside the chain and around the wheel the same greeny blue colour, a different colour or just leave it white.


----------



## Sandysmum

Thanks CRL, I'll check them out tomorrow.


----------



## Sandysmum

CavalierOwner said:


> I've not used them but I know some people use gel pens and you can get those in metalic colours too.


Thanks, I've never used gel pens, so I'll check them out as well.


----------



## Siskin

I have a few gel pens which are metallic and they do look ok. Found a gold pen which I used on a piece I'm doing, it's a wee bit on the inky side so had to be careful as this pic is a bit detailed, but it looks a bit different.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Amazon tracking says my pens have arrived in the UK  maybe I will get them before the 18th.


----------



## Siskin

Finished both pages of this one now.


----------



## Siskin

And the other page


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Finished both pages of this one now.
> View attachment 262025





Siskin said:


> And the other page
> View attachment 262026


Looks beautiful! Love the blue flowers.


----------



## CavalierOwner

My pens have been cleared at customs and my new Millie Marotta book has just been dispatched too  wooooohoo.


----------



## Firedog

Just been in the big Tesco's and bought 28 sharpie fine permanent markers down from £20 to £7.


Have to say not quite the bargain I thought. Unfortunately the ink is so thick that it soaked through the page to the other side. Rather annoyed with myself.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Courier turned up with my book just after I nipped out bloody typical, been in all morning too.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> Courier turned up with my book just after I nipped out bloody typical, been in all morning too.


This is what normally happens here too.

My new pencils (and Joanna's Ocean book) are due within the next five days, not got a firm delivery date for some reason. Also got some water brush pens coming too.

Just started a new colouring from the Enchanted Forest book, trying to keep to a reduced palette rather then loads of different colours. I'll take a picture when I've finished the area I've been working on today.
I've been trawling through Peta Hewitts video's which are very instructive and have picked up a number of ideas. She has just done a video on using Inktense pencils which was very useful.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I love Peta 

Amazon are usually pretty good with all my parcels quite often I get them the next day when I choose free 3-5 day delivery or the day after that. I even get them delivered on Sundays too, I never used to though until they started using Amazon Logistics couriers. 

There's been no movement with my pens :Arghh the were cleared at customs (Heathrow) yesterday and there's been no movement updated since.


----------



## Siskin

I was amazed when I got an Amazon parcel on a Sunday, only happened once though. Amazon is good on deliveries if it's coming from them, but sometimes when it's not direct it can take ages. Took a pencil case I ordered nearly a month to come yet it only came from London.

Hope your pens come soon too, it's annoying when you're waiting like this, desperate to use them.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

my next lot lol

i love this one but it did get on my nerves lol


----------



## Siskin

My Inktense pencils have come................yay.




I may be gone some time


----------



## Siskin

Made a colour chart.
They are quite different in how they feel when putting the colour onto the paper, no need to press hard which I found I was doing, in fact lighter is better particularly with the more intense colours. The colours look dark and uninteresting, but with water they suddenly come alive and are much brighter and lighter, almost like those magic colouring books.
Off to try in a book now


----------



## CavalierOwner

smudgiesmummy said:


> my next lot lol
> 
> i love this one but it did get on my nerves lol


Love these!



Siskin said:


> My Inktense pencils have come................yay.
> 
> I may be gone some time


Wooooohoo



Siskin said:


> Made a colour chart.
> They are quite different in how they feel when putting the colour onto the paper, no need to press hard which I found I was doing, in fact lighter is better particularly with the more intense colours. The colours look dark and uninteresting, but with water they suddenly come alive and are much brighter and lighter, almost like those magic colouring books.
> Off to try in a book now
> View attachment 262201


They look good! Can't wait to see pics.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I could actually cry :Arghh my book turned up which is good but apparently they attempted to deliver my pens 25mins before I came home! I didn't even know they were out for delivery, last night the status was "in transit" I presumed as it was midnight that they were driving them up from Heathrow to the local depo. As it didn't say "out for delivery" this morning I went out for 1 hour at dinnertime and they turned up. Now I don't know whether they will be here tomorrow or Monday as I haven't been left a card and they are coming via UPS. Gah 

Anyway, book is beautiful. I will uploads some pics......not that I want to encourage anyone to spend anymore money.


----------



## Siskin

Wow they are quite something, love the birds. Will look forward to see how you tackle those ones.


How annoying about your pens. Is it worth giving UPS a ring to ask what will happen to delivery. They might come tomorrow.


----------



## Siskin

This is one of the little fish on the intro page to Lost Oceans. It's probably not the best way of demonstrating these pencils as I think their best use will be on a leaf,say, where it is bigger and you are blending several colours. It has made the paper buckle a bit despite keeping the water brush as dry as possible. I kept dabbing it on kitchen towel to take away excess water, maybe a fine pointed paint brush would be better. I found taking colour directly from the pencil nib was easier to do for the fine areas. Once an area is dry then the colour is permanent so it won't be reactivated when another colour is applied by it. 
Sometime in the future I think I might have a go at watercolours, loads of videos using watercolour and intense pencils. I enjoyed art at school, but didn't get to have a go properly at watercolours. Much more scope for it nowadays with all the easy to use materials and YouTube.


----------



## Siskin

Just a quick go on some leaves from Enchanted Forest
Makes it so much quicker for blending in a big double spread picture such as this which would take ages with pencils. A time and a place, I think.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Wow they are quite something, love the birds. Will look forward to see how you tackle those ones.
> 
> How annoying about your pens. Is it worth giving UPS a ring to ask what will happen to delivery. They might come tomorrow.


I've been tracking down my parcel, so apparently it's not coming by UPS it was sent via I-Parcel which is an UPS company I think but once it gets to the uk it gets given to another courier. So after ringing I-Parcel uk branch I was told that it's with Hermes and should be delivered tomorrow. Hopefully it will be but Hermes aren't the most reliable in my experience. Been pretty speedy though it was dispatched from Amazon on Monday travelled to New Jersey before being flow here and then attempted delivery today.

Book is lovely, there are quite a few birds in them but I'm bloody rubbish at colouring birds  I never know what colours to do them and in general I'm rubbish at bird species so my bird knowledge can't give me inspiration. I only know obvious birds like parrots, flamingo, pigeons, owls, ostriches, vulture that sort of thing.


----------



## CavalierOwner

They look lovely @Siskin don't be making me spend anymore money lol! I also looked at Faber Castell watercolour pencils because I have only used Faber Castell pencils (I have 120 Polychromos set) but I don't really have any experience with watercolour pencils at all. Do they make your page very wet when adding water? Do you use a brush or wet the pencil tip?

Did the Inktense work better in your Enchanted Forest than Lost Ocean? I know the paper is thinner I LO so I don't know how it will take to my new pens, I don't know how wet the'll be, its fine with all my other pens though.


----------



## Siskin

It's funny you should say about the paper difference between Lost Oceans and Enchanted Forest. I've just finished doing the leaves on the tree in Enchanted Forest with the Inktense pencils and the water pen.

Here is a pic of all the leaves fairly roughly coloured in with the pencils. As you can see I haven't spent any time blending or shading the two colours. The only piece that has been finished off with the water pen is a small area on the left hand side


----------



## Siskin

Now here is a picture of the completed tree leaves all finished with the water pen.

All in all colouring in the leaves and finishing with the water pen took an hour, much quicker then doing it all with pencils and spending time carefully blending.

I've noticed that the Enchanted Forest paper is not buckling at all, I was very carefully about keeping the water content on the brush low by constantly dabbing it onto kitchen roll paper which is necessary between colour changes anyway.
So I think I will use the Inktense pencils in this book mainly and only occasionally in the Ocean book







q


----------



## CavalierOwner

They look lovely! Love how vibrant the leaves are. I wondered whether LO would be a pain with my new pens and it looks like I might be then  I know people have used them in the EF and SG ok. I think she changed the paper because she had to find a supplier that was able to keep up with the high demand or something. Apparently the uk print is better quality than other countries. I do like the white because the colours look more vibrant but overall I like the paper in the other books better.

Millie Marotta books have white paper, not sure whether it's thicker than LO or not. Will have to try my new pens in the back of one.


----------



## Siskin

Most of the comments I've seen with the Tombow pens is that how 'juicy' they are, so I suspect you may find it a problem on LO (took me a while to work out what you meant by those initials. Silly me). 
Look forward to seeing your review on them.

I do like the LO book, lots of interesting detail, it's going to keep me occupied.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Most of the comments I've seen with the Tombow pens is that how 'juicy' they are, so I suspect you may find it a problem on LO (took me a while to work out what you meant by those initials. Silly me).
> Look forward to seeing your review on them.
> 
> I do like the LO book, lots of interesting detail, it's going to keep me occupied.


Yes there are some lovely pics in LO a couple of them are so detailed they look daunting lol.

Just had an email from Amazon saying they are refunding £3 for my book  was £6.99 when I pre-ordered but it ended up £3.99 when it was despatched.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> Yes there are some lovely pics in LO a couple of them are so detailed they look daunting lol.
> 
> Just had an email from Amazon saying they are refunding £3 for my book  was £6.99 when I pre-ordered but it ended up £3.99 when it was despatched.


That's pretty amazing


----------



## Lilylass

So I bought (yet) another book yesterday! Like the sound / look of the water brush pencils!

Really must stop lol

I need a few 'quick n easy' things as sometimes I just want to sit & be able to do something start to finish (yup patience isn't a good virtue for me!)

This kind of thing that I've just spent a hour or so doing (hoping the rain / sleet might've stopped by the the I was finished!)


----------



## Siskin

Lilylass said:


> So I bought (yet) another book yesterday! Like the sound / look of the water brush pencils!
> 
> Really must stop lol
> 
> I need a few 'quick n easy' things as sometimes I just want to sit & be able to do something start to finish (yup patience isn't a good virtue for me!)
> 
> This kind of thing that I've just spent a hour or so doing (hoping the rain / sleet might've stopped by the the I was finished!)


That's lovely, very pretty picture.


----------



## Changes

My friend bought me one of these colouring books for Christmas and I was so excited to get started, well it turns out my colouring skills haven't improved at all, I thought I would be able to stay within the lines, at my age, even just a little bit, but no, the picture seriously looks like a 3 year old did it!


----------



## Lilylass

Siskin said:


> That's lovely, very pretty picture.


Thanks - enjoyed being able to do something start - finish for a change!

(it's still sleeting but really will have to just brave it .....)

I meant to say earlier - love the colour chart & will def do this - some of the colours don't come out quite as you think they're going to (even when they're next to each other in numbers) .... my 'proper' pencil case arrived & it's loads easier to see them properly / find the right colours with them properly sorted & in number order!



Changes said:


> My friend bought me one of these colouring books for Christmas and I was so excited to get started, well it turns out my colouring skills haven't improved at all, I thought I would be able to stay within the lines, at my age, even just a little bit, but no, the picture seriously looks like a 3 year old did it!


Sorry but I did laugh - honestly, don't let that stop you ... you should see some of my efforts!!

AND ... if you find it enjoyable & relaxing - that's the most important thing


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lilylass said:


> So I bought (yet) another book yesterday! Like the sound / look of the water brush pencils!
> 
> Really must stop lol
> 
> I need a few 'quick n easy' things as sometimes I just want to sit & be able to do something start to finish (yup patience isn't a good virtue for me!)
> 
> This kind of thing that I've just spent a hour or so doing (hoping the rain / sleet might've stopped by the the I was finished!)


I really like these colours! Lovely pic.



Changes said:


> My friend bought me one of these colouring books for Christmas and I was so excited to get started, well it turns out my colouring skills haven't improved at all, I thought I would be able to stay within the lines, at my age, even just a little bit, but no, the picture seriously looks like a 3 year old did it!


I'm sure it's not that bad  I had a lot of practice colouring as a child! My Gran's neighbour used to give me £1 if I could colour a picture and stay within the lines. Funny thing is, I was better at it then than I am now at 26  I have little smudges sometimes. Must be because nobody's offering to give me £1 lol.


----------



## Changes

Lilylass said:


> Sorry but I did laugh - honestly, don't let that stop you ... you should see some of my efforts!!
> 
> AND ... if you find it enjoyable & relaxing - that's the most important thing


It made me really stressed that I kept going out of the lines, so I stopped doing it hahahaa 

xx I am waiting for it to be warm enough to start gardening, that is relaxation therapy for me  watching the little seeds growing into awesome plants, then eating them lol x


----------



## Siskin

Lilylass said:


> Thanks - enjoyed being able to do something start - finish for a change!
> 
> (it's still sleeting but really will have to just brave it .....)
> 
> I meant to say earlier - love the colour chart & will def do this - some of the colours don't come out quite as you think they're going to (even when they're next to each other in numbers) .... my 'proper' pencil case arrived & it's loads easier to see them properly / find the right colours with them properly sorted & in number order!


I've found its much better having all the pencils in a case so I can see all the colours, makes it a lot easier.
The latest pencils have come in a tin which is good. I really needed to do a colour chart with the a Inktense ones as they are so different when they have been activated by water. I you just went by the colour of the nib then you would think them quite dull and boring, the water really makes them change.

@CavalierOwner 
I had a refund from Amazon today, first time I've ever had one, for the grand total of 48p. I began to wonder if it was a scam, one of those click here to see your refund, so I went and checked on my Amazon account and it is really there. I wonder what this is all about as I have has an Amazon account for years and years and never had one before.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I've found its much better having all the pencils in a case so I can see all the colours, makes it a lot easier.
> The latest pencils have come in a tin which is good. I really needed to do a colour chart with the a Inktense ones as they are so different when they have been activated by water. I you just went by the colour of the nib then you would think them quite dull and boring, the water really makes them change.
> 
> @CavalierOwner
> I had a refund from Amazon today, first time I've ever had one, for the grand total of 48p. I began to wonder if it was a scam, one of those click here to see your refund, so I went and checked on my Amazon account and it is really there. I wonder what this is all about as I have has an Amazon account for years and years and never had one before.


It's happened to me a few times with pre-orders, usually with cd's and I generally get £1 or something but £3 is the most I've ever been refunded. Think it's if the price changes between ordering and dispatching they give you the difference.


----------



## CavalierOwner

So after two rather confusing Web chats with Hermes I've found out my pens are out for delivery. 

Conversation went like this
*Me* explaining I was out when they tried to deliver yesterday as I'd not been told they were out for delivery, explained I'd had no card so couldn't track through Hermes, gave them my name and address and asked whether they could tell me when they'd next be delivered.
*Them* sorry you didn't receive the parcel can i take your reference number  
*Me* I don't have one as I didn't receive a card
*Them* can i have your name and address :Bored (I put that in the first message)
*Them* we don't deal with international deliveres here's the link to international hermes chat.

International Hermes chat the exact same conversation as above, including asking for details I'd already given but they said they didn't have my parcel so I went back to the first chat.

*Them* you'll have to contact the retailer so they can help you further.
*Me* but you have my parcel all I would like to know is when it's going to be re delivered so I don't miss it again.
*Them* all I can advise is that you wait for delivery until 6pm.
*Me* so is it out for delivery today as I'm obviously unable to track it.
*Them* yes here is your tracking number have a good day. :Banghead:Bored

Really? What is wrong with people.


----------



## Siskin

How deeply frustrating for you. 
Not had many things delivered by Hermes but they've been ok. The best one for us is DPD. when the parcel is out for delivery you can follow the delivery guy on a map, they tell you what number parcel he is on and what number your parcel is, I even know the delivery guys name..


----------



## Charity

If you like flowers like I do, my friend bought me this book yesterday. Each page has an official picture of a flower from the Kew Gardens library which you can copy or do your own colour scheme I suppose. Its going to be a bit more ambitious than my usual ones.


----------



## Lilylass

Charity said:


> If you like flowers like I do, my friend bought me this book yesterday. Each page has an official picture of a flower from the Kew Gardens library which you can copy or do your own colour scheme I suppose. Its going to be a bit more ambitious than my usual ones.
> 
> View attachment 262287
> 
> View attachment 262288


Ohhhh Charity - I *very* nearly bought that one! (I was in an old fashioned stationers that I'd walked past, got side-tracked with a colouring in book in the window as I went past and popped in to see what they had). They had several really nice ones and I was very taken by the Kew Gardens one  - I couldn't decide if I'd be brave enough to venture away from the colours they'd chosen .... but I may well go back for it on payday!)


----------



## CavalierOwner

My pens arrived not opened them yet! Was busy colouring. Not sure what I think of this one  don't know what colour to do the centre circle? Maybe the dark greeny blue I've used to colour around the edge of the fish?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Pen porn  I've counted to make sure they are all there! Need to assemble my stand now and put them into some sort of order and do a colour chart. Just had a quick scribble mixing lighy blue and dark blue.


----------



## CavalierOwner




----------



## Siskin

Have you dared try them on Johanna's books yet? I'm waiting with baited breath here


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 262298


I like the way they are blending? What are you using to get the effect?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Have you dared try them on Johanna's books yet? I'm waiting with baited breath here


Well I used a really dark blue in the back of LO (on one of those pages with the mini images on) I scribbled held my breath and turned the page and it hadn't gone through  scribbled over the same bit and it still didn't go through. I went over the sage bit 4 times and it was fine obviously after 4 times where I'd coloured felt a little weird but I wouldn't be colouring of the same bit 4 times anyway would I? I really don't think they are going to bleed through, they are acid free and water based so they aren't meant to bleed but I thought they'd be too wet for this book but they don't seem any different to my pitt pens. I haven't used the clear blender pen so I don't know whether that'd be wetter.



Siskin said:


> I like the way they are blending? What are you using to get the effect?


Nothing really just scribbled the dark green (same with the blue) on my Stabilo packet (because it'd wipe off) then took a lighter green pen and scribbled over it to mix/pick up the colour and then coloured on the paper until the dark green faded out into the pens own light green colour if that makes sense. I think I'm in love


----------



## Siskin

They sound amazing. I have the horrible feeling I might be ordering some. I notice they do a pastel pack which would be good as I lack pastels in the felt tips. What do you think as you must have a fair few of the pastels


----------



## Lilylass

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 262298


Ohhhh that really is lovely ..... love the colours .....

*sigh* .... love the pens too (oh dear!)


----------



## Lilylass

I can't wait until summer - the light in here is terrible and there's such a short window when I can colour it's really frustrating .....


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> They sound amazing. I have the horrible feeling I might be ordering some. I notice they do a pastel pack which would be good as I lack pastels in the felt tips. What do you think as you must have a fair few of the pastels


Had my tea and managed to sort pens in the right order, I've also printed a colour chart off to fill in. Think I'm going to get one of those pencil cases so each pen has its own elastic holder bit because I don't want to keep them upright in the stand long term because I wouldn't have thought it's great the ink being at one end constantly and you can't see the pen numbers.
I presume I have all the pastels because I have the 96 set? If I can find the pen numbers for the pastels I'll do you some swatches.


----------



## CavalierOwner




----------



## Siskin

I've found this (if the link works ok)

http://www.pencils4artists.co.uk/PBCPPlayer.asp?PW=1&ID=1158138

It's a list of the pastels in the 18 collection. I'm interested to see if the colours shown in the swatch are as you think they are in real life.


----------



## CavalierOwner

This is the pack of 12 with and without flash, obviously don't have any natural light at the min but I'm under a lamp. Will swatch the remaining 6 for you.


----------



## CavalierOwner

The two light pink and two orange look similar to each other in the pics but you can definitely tell the difference in person.


----------



## Siskin

Many thanks for that, really helpful. I'll compare what I already have colour wise, but I think all those extra blues and greens will be very useful. 

I'm staggered that they don't bleed through on the LO book as that paper is definitely thinner then the EF and the pens are very wet. I've been reading a few reviews on Amazon and one or two of them said they didn't bleed.
I can see rather a large order going in as there are a few things I've been saving up to get when I put another order in. I've spotted that Tombow do a very slim precise rubber (looks like a propelling pencil). Coloured pencil will rub out quite well so long as it's only a little bit and not a very strong colour.


----------



## CavalierOwner

You're welcome, just doing my colour chart, the amount of greens I've swatched so far is amazing, will be so good in EF and SG, looks like I'm going to have a lot of blues too but I haven't finished with those yet. I did notice that my yellow dragged some of my printer ink in when coloring but other colours seem fine although I've been more careful and I've just tried it in my LO and it doesn't mix with that ink.

Yes I thought they'd be very wet but they aren't, I'm surprised that they don't bleed either. They aren't supposed to as tombow claim that they don't as they are acid free but with the paper being thinner and expecting the pens to be wet I thought it'd be a bad combo. To be fair though none of the other pen types have bled in it either. I have only tried the 1 dark tombow at the back and it didn't bleed with 4 goes so I'm presuming it's going to be fine.


----------



## Lilylass

mmmm seem to have done another one! (can you tell the dog's at my folks place!)

Looked at it before I did the other one this morning & thought it might annoy me .... it didn't!! Really enjoyed it!


----------



## Lilylass

Sorry I seem to either have them huge or tiny! Haven't quite mastered the sizing of uploading images yet!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Looks lovely @Lilylass

Finished my chart, some of the colours look similar in pics but in person they all look different.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Just a thought @Siskin if you have quite a large/expensive order it might be worth checking Amazon US? Even with the ridiculously high delivery charges (includes customs clearance and whatnot through Amazon Global) altogether I saved just under £100 my pens.


----------



## Charity

Lilylass said:


> mmmm seem to have done another one! (can you tell the dog's at my folks place!)
> 
> Looked at it before I did the other one this morning & thought it might annoy me .... it didn't!! Really enjoyed it!


This is lovely Lilylass.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> Just a thought @Siskin if you have quite a large/expensive order it might be worth checking Amazon US? Even with the ridiculously high delivery charges (includes customs clearance and whatnot through Amazon Global) altogether I saved just under £100 my pens.


I wondered about that as I was aware that was what you had done. 
Do you just set up an account with them like the uk Amazon? Is there any problems about ordering stuff at all or is there only certain things you can order? How about the exchange rate and charges? Is there duty to pay on top of the price and how long did it take to come? Sorry lots of questions.


----------



## Siskin

Lilylass said:


> mmmm seem to have done another one! (can you tell the dog's at my folks place!)
> 
> Looked at it before I did the other one this morning & thought it might annoy me .... it didn't!! Really enjoyed it!


That is beautiful. Really like that one


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I wondered about that as I was aware that was what you had done.
> Do you just set up an account with them like the uk Amazon? Is there any problems about ordering stuff at all or is there only certain things you can order? How about the exchange rate and charges? Is there duty to pay on top of the price and how long did it take to come? Sorry lots of questions.


I literally just logged on to amazon.com with my usual uk log in details, I didn't even have to add my address or card details. It's the first time I've ordered from US so I only picked the item with "prime" because I knew it'd be from amazon and figured that was my safest bet. I just added it to my basket and then it gives you the amount in GBP (I think before I added it to my basket I had an option to pick what country it was being shipped to and it gave a rough shipping price) when it came to delivery times it came up with 3 options through Amazon Global I think 2-4 business days, 8-12 business days and another longer time. I chose 8-12, I ordered on either Saturday or Sunday night it was dispatched Monday and they tried to deliver it yesterday so 5 days to get here which I think is brill.
Amazon global includes all charges, I haven't had to pay anything else at all and if the shpiping cost is less than they estimate they'll refund you. I think I paid something like $188 altogether, which was like £133 and to buy them here from amazon they are around £220 so even with really high shipping it was totally worth it with the saving I made altogether.


----------



## Lilylass

Thanks all ..... I'm ridiculously pleased with how well it's turned out! (the colours are much more vibrant in RL) 

It's usually the sort of one that I avoid so my confidence is obviously growing which is good! 

Having the pencils properly organised is helping loads - and I left the ones I'd used sticking up a bit in the case so I could go back to them easily if I realised I'd missed a bit on the other foot!


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I literally just logged on to amazon.com with my usual uk log in details, I didn't even have to add my address or card details. It's the first time I've ordered from US so I only picked the item with "prime" because I knew it'd be from amazon and figured that was my safest bet. I just added it to my basket and then it gives you the amount in GBP (I think before I added it to my basket I had an option to pick what country it was being shipped to and it gave a rough shipping price) when it came to delivery times it came up with 3 options through Amazon Global I think 2-4 business days, 8-12 business days and another longer time. I chose 8-12, I ordered on either Saturday or Sunday night it was dispatched Monday and they tried to deliver it yesterday so 5 days to get here which I think is brill.
> Amazon global includes all charges, I haven't had to pay anything else at all and if the shpiping cost is less than they estimate they'll refund you. I think I paid something like $188 altogether, which was like £133 and to buy them here from amazon they are around £220 so even with really high shipping it was totally worth it with the saving I made altogether.


That's really interesting, hadn't realised how easy it would be and how quick.
I had a look, but they don't do the set I want, obviously Japan who make the pens, have different sets for different countries depending on the market. I don't really want the whole set as I have the staedler pens, I was just looking for some extra colours with something a bit different which wasn't going to bleed.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> That's really interesting, hadn't realised how easy it would be and how quick.
> I had a look, but they don't do the set I want, obviously Japan who make the pens, have different sets for different countries depending on the market. I don't really want the whole set as I have the staedler pens, I was just looking for some extra colours with something a bit different which wasn't going to bleed.


I didn't realise how quick and easy it'd be either, I just tried logging on with my details and it worked. It's a shame they don't do that set though.  have you just tried googling the set as you might be able to get it a bit cheaper than Amazon.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I didn't realise how quick and easy it'd be either, I just tried logging on with my details and it worked. It's a shame they don't do that set though.  have you just tried googling the set as you might be able to get it a bit cheaper than Amazon.


Found someone that was doing all the bits and bobs I wanted, pens more, but other stuff cheaper. When I added everything up together it was slightly cheaper at Amazon. 
It's not that expensive really, can easily afford it, just not absolutely sure yet. I'll see how you do with your tombows over the next few days.
Found some old gel pens to have a to with. Some are metallic and some have sparkly bits. Should be fun although some have dried up.


----------



## kathryn773

finished this last night


----------



## Lilylass

kathryn773 said:


> finished this last night


Ohhhh that's lovely!

I'm really enjoying seeing everyone's finished pictures


----------



## Lilylass

This morning's effort  (now, much as I'm enjoying myself, I really must go and do 'things' or I'll have no clothes to wear to work tomorrow! )

Liked this one - nice & fun!


----------



## Siskin

kathryn773 said:


> finished this last night


I like that. What were you using? Pens, pencils?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Coloured the leaves with my Tombow pens (didn't attempt any blending as none of the other coloured bits are blended) to check bleed through and as you can see in the Octopus picture nothing is showing up.


----------



## kathryn773

Siskin said:


> I like that. What were you using? Pens, pencils?


thank you, Stabilo felt tips. mostly with the fine ones, there were a couple of bits with the 'normal' ones. 
im not so keen on pencil crayons.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 262417
> View attachment 262418
> 
> 
> Coloured the leaves with my Tombow pens (didn't attempt any blending as none of the other coloured bits are blended) to check bleed through and as you can see in the Octopus picture nothing is showing up.


I think that has just made up my mind. Thank you. 
The colours look good, nice and bright


----------



## Happy Paws2

Did these over the last few days, will have to get some better pencils.


----------



## Siskin

Just found another good source of videos with good colouring techniques which I find really inspiring.

http://vevotube.online/maggies-colours

Beautiful


----------



## Lilylass

Happy Paws said:


> Did these over the last few days, will have to get some better pencils.
> View attachment 262428
> View attachment 262429
> View attachment 262430
> View attachment 262431


Ohhhhhhh they're lovely HP  - I've not seen colouring books with dogs in ..... *sigh* another thing on the wish list!!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Gorgeous pics everyone. 

I've just finished mine, no idea how many hours I've spent on it.








As much as I want to play with my new pens I think I need a coloring break after this pic. Will probably read a book then start experimenting.


----------



## Siskin

Seem to be taking ages doing this one. Used just six pencils.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Seem to be taking ages doing this one. Used just six pencils.
> View attachment 262455


Sooooo pretty


----------



## chissy 15

I have been following this thread, some lovely colouring going on from you all!

I have been saying to my OH for ages that I would like some colouring books and pencils. Well he came back today with 2 colouring books and a case of pencils (all from the works). He bought me the Kew Gardens book and the Harry Potter Magical Creatures.

When I have gotten used to doing them more I think I will invest in some better quality pencils/pens as these ones haven't got the exact colours needed for the Kew Gardens book. Here is a picture I have just coloured.


----------



## CavalierOwner

chissy 15 said:


> I have been following this thread, some lovely colouring going on from you all!
> 
> I have been saying to my OH for ages that I would like some colouring books and pencils. Well he came back today with 2 colouring books and a case of pencils (all from the works). He bought me the Kew Gardens book and the Harry Potter Magical Creatures.
> 
> When I have gotten used to doing them more I think I will invest in some better quality pencils/pens as these ones haven't got the exact colours needed for the Kew Gardens book. Here is a picture I have just coloured.
> View attachment 262471


This is brilliant


----------



## chissy 15

Thanks, think I will have to invest in a decent floor light to put by my chair as can't do anymore because of losing the light. Hate these energy saving bulbs


----------



## Lilylass

chissy 15 said:


> Thanks, think I will have to invest in a decent floor light to put by my chair as can't do anymore because of losing the light. Hate these energy saving bulbs


Having the same problem here ... the only really decent light is the strip light in the kitchen but ....


----------



## Siskin

Me too. Not sure what to with lighting. If the natural light is good, then it's fine as I sit opposite the patio doors with the light falling onto my work although it gets a bit bright sometimes if the sun is shining as its so low in the sky still. Once the light starts to go or its a dull day then the good bright lights are some wall lights to the right which, as I'm right handed, my hand casts a shadow. If I sit so the bright light is opposite I'm too far away from it. No room behind me for a light either. Sighhhhhj.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I sit in my recliner chair in the front room, I have a tall floor lamp in the corner just behind my chair on my left and as I'm right handed it's perfect. If I sit anywhere else I get that annoying hand shadow.

You could always buy one of those head lamps.


----------



## JenKyzer

CavalierOwner said:


> Gorgeous pics everyone.
> 
> I've just finished mine, no idea how many hours I've spent on it.
> View attachment 262453
> 
> As much as I want to play with my new pens I think I need a coloring break after this pic. Will probably read a book then start experimenting.





Siskin said:


> Seem to be taking ages doing this one. Used just six pencils.
> View attachment 262455


These are both lovely, love the actual pictures themselves & how they've been coloured.
@Siskin youve inspired me to limit my colours on the next one, great idea & yours looks fab so far


----------



## chissy 15

CavalierOwner said:


> I sit in my recliner chair in the front room, I have a tall floor lamp in the corner just behind my chair on my left and as I'm right handed it's perfect. If I sit anywhere else I get that annoying hand shadow.
> 
> You could always buy one of those head lamps.


That's a thought I'm left handed and there's just enough room to the right of my chair for a floor light, will have to look around for one.


----------



## JenKyzer

Here's my first share :Shy

First one, OH picked the page & his is the half finished page and mines the fuller page.. It was good to be able to 'test' out the colours. Just felts used on these. 








(The horrible brown & blue rose :Vomit it just went totally wrong!)

Then I've had some time each evening to work on my own. Mixture of felts & crayons to widen my colour choice, the crayon version of the chosen colour giving me a lighter shade than the felt version.








I'm disappointed with the blue butterflies but other than that I enjoyed myself


----------



## Siskin

[QUOTE
@Siskin youve inspired me to limit my colours on the next one, great idea & yours looks fab so far [/QUOTE]

Thanks, that's really kind.
I saw a picture with limited colours and thought it looked really good, so thought I would give it a go. I'm rather inclined to go mad with all the different colours if left to my own devices.
I think I might get myself a colour wheel to help with selecting what colour to go with what, they're not very expensive.


----------



## CavalierOwner

JenSteWillow said:


> Here's my first share :Shy
> 
> First one, OH picked the page & his is the half finished page and mines the fuller page.. It was good to be able to 'test' out the colours. Just felts used on these.
> View attachment 262485
> 
> (The horrible brown & blue rose :Vomit it just went totally wrong!)
> 
> Then I've had some time each evening to work on my own. Mixture of felts & crayons to widen my colour choice, the crayon version of the chosen colour giving me a lighter shade than the felt version.
> View attachment 262486
> 
> I'm disappointed with the blue butterflies but other than that I enjoyed myself


Love the pics, your OH is a neat colourer too


----------



## Siskin

JenSteWillow said:


> Here's my first share :Shy
> 
> First one, OH picked the page & his is the half finished page and mines the fuller page.. It was good to be able to 'test' out the colours. Just felts used on these.
> View attachment 262485
> 
> (The horrible brown & blue rose :Vomit it just went totally wrong!)
> 
> Then I've had some time each evening to work on my own. Mixture of felts & crayons to widen my colour choice, the crayon version of the chosen colour giving me a lighter shade than the felt version.
> View attachment 262486
> 
> I'm disappointed with the blue butterflies but other than that I enjoyed myself


Wow, both of you colouring, can't see my OH joining me somehow.

Love what you've done.


----------



## JenKyzer

Siskin said:


> Wow, both of you colouring, can't see my OH joining me somehow.
> 
> Love what you've done.


He picked up the book & colours and asked what they were/for who etc.. I was expecting him to laugh it off as a 'kids thing' .. He flicked through the book & asked to start one! Much to my surprise. He did a foundation art course at college for a year though so he likes 'arty' stuff so that must be why it interested him.


----------



## catpud

This is the second page of the magical creatures book almost done (I struggle with the need to colour every single white space and I am trying to tell myself that not everything needs colour all over the place, succeeded with the first, but I am battling with a will to colour the background to death on this one)

I found trying to make fawkes look like he was half ash half bird really difficult - tried to use a mixture of pens and pencils but didn't quite get it unfortunately. I'm happy with the hair on Harry though, hair for me on pictures usually looks flat and monotone but I managed to get a bit more variation in this one.


----------



## Charity

Wow, everyone's are fantastic. You clever lot.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Having a little practice with my new pens, I'm not really sure what I'm doing


----------



## JenKyzer

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 262526
> 
> 
> Having a little practice with my new pens, I'm not really sure what I'm doing


The blended effect is lovely!


----------



## CavalierOwner

JenSteWillow said:


> The blended effect is lovely!


Thank you


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 262526
> 
> 
> Having a little practice with my new pens, I'm not really sure what I'm doing


Looks really nice. We're you using the blender pen to get that effect


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Looks really nice. We're you using the blender pen to get that effect


No just used two colours for the whole pic so far, just scribbling red onto plastic then picking it up with the orange. Think I'm going to use a yellow too.


----------



## Summersky

These are lovely!!

Wish I had the time and the patience.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> No just used two colours for the whole pic so far, just scribbling red onto plastic then picking it up with the orange. Think I'm going to use a yellow too.
> View attachment 262527


Ive seen a few videos demoing that technique, looks like it works really well.

I've just put an order in for the pastel set and a couple of blender pens, plus some other odds and ends. Thought I would get certain colours on an if and when basis as I've found an online seller that stocks and sells all the individual colours. That's the plan at the moment, could change overnight.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Ive seen a few videos demoing that technique, looks like it works really well.
> 
> I've just put an order in for the pastel set and a couple of blender pens, plus some other odds and ends. Thought I would get certain colours on an if and when basis as I've found an online seller that stocks and sells all the individual colours. That's the plan at the moment, could change overnight.


You'll love them, I haven't properly used the blender pen yet and if I did I think I'd scrabble the colour onto plastic and pick it up with the blender (works really well) because when I tried blending a colour swatch on a scrap of paper it didn't blend the whole colour out neatly, it sort of left a harsh line from the original swatch. Obviously it'd work fine on proper watercolour paper. You can also hold the nibs of colours/blender together to transfer colours but I prefer to pick it up from the plastic as I sort of have a rough idea of how much of the other ink I'll need.


----------



## Siskin

Picked up some good hints about laying down colour and shading from this video





The main thing I had been doing wrong was pressing too hard with the pencil with the first colour then when I tried to add a darker shade and blend it wasn't working very well. I ended up pressing harder and harder until I was spoiling the picture on the other side with indentations and making my hand ache. According to the video I should be using a very sharp pencil, very lightly, rotating the pencil as I work so that I'm not using a flattened side, always a sharp side. Also helps the keep the pencil sharp. Gradually adding the darker colours in the same manner, then going over again with the lighter colour always keeping it light, not pressing. Makes more sense when demonstrated in the video then my explanation.
So, went on to do the birds. Will confess here that the colours and shading technique are not from my imagination. Found a very good video showing someone colouring in the birds and slavishly followed it. Love the effect though and I'm learning.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Picked up some good hints about laying down colour and shading from this video
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The main thing I had been doing wrong was pressing too hard with the pencil with the first colour then when I tried to add a darker shade and blend it wasn't working very well. I ended up pressing harder and harder until I was spoiling the picture on the other side with indentations and making my hand ache. According to the video I should be using a very sharp pencil, very lightly, rotating the pencil as I work so that I'm not using a flattened side, always a sharp side. Also helps the keep the pencil sharp. Gradually adding the darker colours in the same manner, then going over again with the lighter colour always keeping it light, not pressing. Makes more sense when demonstrated in the video then my explanation.
> So, went on to do the birds. Will confess here that the colours and shading technique are not from my imagination. Found a very good video showing someone colouring in the birds and slavishly followed it. Love the effect though and I'm learning.
> View attachment 262548


This is brilliant


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> This is brilliant


Isn't it just. Only short, but I learnt so much


----------



## Guest

Got some felt tips now just cheap omes for now til I can get hold of the ones reccommended on here.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I think it's OK for a first attempt, not really sure what to do about the rest of the body though.


----------



## Siskin

He looks lovely. Did you use just two colours? 


Not sure about the background either unless you can make a sort of watercolour wash with the pen


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> He looks lovely. Did you use just two colours?
> 
> Not sure about the background either unless you can make a sort of watercolour wash with the pen












Thank you
I ended up getting 4 colours out but used 3 yellow, red and orange. For the body I used two.


----------



## Sandysmum

I've always wanted to be able to draw and paint, but have about as much talent as a dyslexic panda, so this is perfect for me. I can't put any pics up on here as I'm still using the old pooter that is tempremental and hates me.


----------



## Jesthar

Loving the work, guys  I would join in, but I already have so much other craft stuff on the go I don't really have time! 

To those of you struggling with lighting issues and those old-style energy saving bulbs, might I suggest investing in some LED daylight spectrum bulbs? Last year I switched my whole house over to them, and it really does make a phenomenal difference, particularly with colour accuracy and detail work. It's saving me a packet on the 'leccy, too - I replaced 10 35W GU10 halogen bulbs across three arrays in my downstairs with 4W LEDs, so now I could have the whole lot on for only 5W more juice that just one bulb before (usually I have just one array of four on)  And the big bayonet bulb versions are SO much brighter than the ancient energy savers they replaced 

Got mine from LED Hut (seem to be cheapest, have a wide range, and replaced a couple of duds without much hassle, just had to return them), but other retailers are available


----------



## Siskin

I agree @Jesthar, LED lights are good, we have a few round the house and a lot in the static van, make so much difference if you are reading or crafting.


----------



## Siskin

My Tombow pens came at lunchtime, amazing I only ordered them Monday morning, and have spent the afternoon making a colour chart, experimenting on bits of spare card and then using them on a picture in EF. There had been a bit of bleed where I was trying to blend and got a bit over enthusiastic with putting too many layers of ink onto an area. They do take a bit of getting used to and it helps to choose colours that are either a different colour or much lighter then the darkest colour. Also a light touch is required rather then several layers. To a degree the Inktense pencils and a water brush are less invasive on the paper and give a similar result, but the tombows are quick to colour an area.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> My Tombow pens came at lunchtime, amazing I only ordered them Monday morning, and have spent the afternoon making a colour chart, experimenting on bits of spare card and then using them on a picture in EF. There had been a bit of bleed where I was trying to blend and got a bit over enthusiastic with putting too many layers of ink onto an area. They do take a bit of getting used to and it helps to choose colours that are either a different colour or much lighter then the darkest colour. Also a light touch is required rather then several layers. To a degree the Inktense pencils and a water brush are less invasive on the paper and give a similar result, but the tombows are quick to colour an area.


 hm strange I didn't have any bleed through at all in EF, you can't even see a faint outline from where I've coloured and I wasn't careful our light handed. Maybe it's because I mixed the colours on plastic first so only had to colour like I would with a normal pen? Saying that though, I did occasionally add another layer to make the reds darker and it didn't bleed.


----------



## Siskin

Must admit I was surprised as I was trying not to be too heavy handed, must be me though. I think I went over the same area about three times with the darkest green which is quite dark for a pastel shade. I wonder if I should have left adding extra layers when the first layer had dried. I was more careful elsewhere and it was fine there. I found the best way was to rub the darker colour onto the plastic and dip the lighter colour into it and if necessary add a bit of the darker colour later.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

my latest one 

got to say this is now my favourite one so far


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Must admit I was surprised as I was trying not to be too heavy handed, must be me though. I think I went over the same area about three times with the darkest green which is quite dark for a pastel shade. I wonder if I should have left adding extra layers when the first layer had dried. I was more careful elsewhere and it was fine there. I found the best way was to rub the darker colour onto the plastic and dip the lighter colour into it and if necessary add a bit of the darker colour later.


That's what I do, scribble on plastic with the dark colour and pick up with the lighter colour, then added the darker colour to the pic if I needed it.



smudgiesmummy said:


> my latest one
> 
> got to say this is now my favourite one so far


I really like this.


----------



## Happy Paws2

smudgiesmummy said:


> my latest one
> 
> got to say this is now my favourite one so far


*What book is it in, it's really lovely.*


----------



## CavalierOwner

Ordered a new case for my pencils which should be here tomorrow.  It's will hold all 120 of them. My tin which they came in is a bit of a pain, as it has 3 layers so I have to keep pulling each layer out and swapping them around to get to the colours I need and I have visions of dropping them all over. 
I also want to try my Tombow pens in the case, I'm not sure they will fit because according to the dimensions my pens are only 1mm smaller than the case, I also don't think I'd be able to fit them all in 1 case as they are thicker than pencils, so I'd probably need two cases but I'm thinking I could probably put all of my fineliners in the left over spaces in one of the cases? I love how they all look in the stand but I don't like storing pens upright, and I can't see any of the pen numbers without pulling pens out and putting them back, in a case they'd be easy to see.


----------



## chissy 15

Been shopping in town today and bought a butterfly colouring book and an enchanted one from the works, then went into Sainsbury's to do some shopping and bought the Wild Savannah one Should keep me out of mischief for a while

Kids keep asking what I want for Mother's Day so have asked for Enchanted Forest/ Garden and some decent fine liners or felt tips
Will post some pics when I have finished some.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Happy Paws said:


> *What book is it in, it's really lovely.*


its this one .. all the one's i have posted so far have been from this book 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christmas-P...mas+patterns+creative+colouring+for+grown-ups


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> That's what I do, scribble on plastic with the dark colour and pick up with the lighter colour, then added the darker colour to the pic if I needed it.
> 
> I really like this.


thank you , i've got a thing about flower ones at the minute


----------



## Firedog

I have done some but I must admit I am being a bit naughty and doing certain bits of a picture then starting another. I have about eight waiting to be finished.


----------



## Firedog

Kids managed to drop milkshake over some of them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

They are fab @Firedog


----------



## Firedog

CavalierOwner said:


> They are fab @Firedog


Thank you. I have stopped doing the Lost Ocean book for now as I made myself really cross because I used my new sharpie pens on them and they soaked through. I'm quite surprised I managed to get more than one picture in my post, it took some doing, I'm not very good with the computer.

My new glasses have made such a difference. I have actually got to a point where I only have to look at a colour on the paper and I know exactly what pen I have used and I have over fifty, unfortunately the colour range isn't that good.


----------



## Siskin

They are amazing @Firedog.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Thank You, I'll see if Dillon will get it me for Mothers Day 



smudgiesmummy said:


> its this one .. all the one's i have posted so far have been from this book
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/Christmas-P...mas+patterns+creative+colouring+for+grown-ups


----------



## CavalierOwner

It arrived! I really like it, it will be much less hassle using them like this rather than lifting/swapping trays and be worried about dropping them everywhere. The elastic is a little stiff at the min but I'm sure it'll give a little with time and use. The whole case is smaller than my tin too. I won't be able to order more cases for my Tombow pens though.  They just fit in but they are a little too chunky so I could only zip one side up, the other would only zip so far so the search continues.


----------



## chissy 15

Here are 2 pictures completed from Enchanted by Nina Tara.


----------



## chissy 15

Don't know why the mermaid one posted twice


----------



## Siskin

I like the pencil case @CavalierOwner, especially as it's not too long. Where did you get it from and how many pencils can you get in?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I like the pencil case @CavalierOwner, especially as it's not too long. Where did you get it from and how many pencils can you get in?


Thanks  I ordered it from Jackson Art online. This one fits all 120 of my Polychromo pencils with 3 pencils to each loop or you could fit 80 using 2 to each loop. The elastic loops are a little tight at the min but will loosen with use. They make these cases in a few different sizes but this one's the biggest they do.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Anyone seen these?


----------



## chissy 15

cinnamontoast said:


> Anyone seen these?


Just googled it and it gave me colouring of the kama sutra


----------



## Siskin

chissy 15 said:


> Just googled it and it gave me colouring of the kama sutra


Would need to buy a lot of flesh coloured pencils methinks.


----------



## Charity

chissy 15 said:


> Just googled it and it gave me colouring of the kama sutra





Siskin said:


> Would need to buy a lot of flesh coloured pencils methinks.


----------



## Happy Paws2

New pencils arrived yesterday, 3 books on the way


----------



## Firedog

I was naughty yesterday and treated myself to the Wild Savannah book, I also bought Animal Kingdom last week in Aldi's for £2.99.


----------



## Siskin

Firedog said:


> I was naughty yesterday and treated myself to the Wild Savannah book, I also bought Animal Kingdom last week in Aldi's for £2.99.


I was naughty today.
Have bought a case similar to @CavalierOwner new case and some faber and castell polychromos pencils, just a half dozen or so in colours I lack as I wanted to see how good they are as many YouTube videos seem to rate them highly, hence the need for a larger case. My tombows and some gel pens I found can go into the pencils current case when the new one comes. Also ordered this book
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/...uring books&qid=1455982992&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
The paper is a bit on the thin side apparently, but the pictures are on only on one side so putting a piece of paper or thin card should protect the next picture from any bleed or whatever. Nice detailed Mandala type designs.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I was naughty today.
> Have bought a case similar to @CavalierOwner new case and some faber and castell polychromos pencils, just a half dozen or so in colours I lack as I wanted to see how good they are as many YouTube videos seem to rate them highly, hence the need for a larger case. My tombows and some gel pens I found can go into the pencils current case when the new one comes. Also ordered this book
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/1508582211?keywords=angie grace colouring books&qid=1455982992&ref_=sr_1_3&sr=8-3
> The paper is a bit on the thin side apparently, but the pictures are on only on one side so putting a piece of paper or thin card should protect the next picture from any bleed or whatever. Nice detailed Mandala type designs.


I love my Polychromo pencils  you don't need to press hard with them to get good colour and I've not had one break at all when colouring or sharpening.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I love my Polychromo pencils  you don't need to press hard with them to get good colour and I've not had one break at all when colouring or sharpening.


I'm looking forward to trying them. I like the Raffines but aware they are a cheaper range and not artists pencils. I've seen in reviews that very little pressure is needed to get good colour and that they blend well


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I'm looking forward to trying them. I like the Raffines but aware they are a cheaper range and not artists pencils. I've seen in reviews that very little pressure is needed to get good colour and that they blend well


Yes they blend lovely, I hadn't really used pencils properly as an adult until I bought my Polychromos. I used to hate using pencils as a child because they weren't bold enough.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Firedog said:


> I was naughty yesterday and treated myself to the Wild Savannah book, I also bought Animal Kingdom last week in Aldi's for £2.99.


I saw that too in my local Aldi's ... Been wanting this one for a while


----------



## smudgiesmummy

chissy 15 said:


> Just googled it and it gave me colouring of the kama sutra


Omg i've just googled it too and loads of Adult ones came up ... First one to show was a Kinky one :Angelic


----------



## CavalierOwner

I want to colour a picture but I don't know what book to choose and I don't know whether I want to use pens or pencils.:Arghh


----------



## chissy 15

CavalierOwner said:


> I want to colour a picture but I don't know what book to choose and I don't know whether I want to use pens or pencils.:Arghh


I know what you mean where the books are concerned, I've got 5 now. Only got colouring pencils to colour with at the moment though, waiting to see what I get for Mother's Day before I buy anything else


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I want to colour a picture but I don't know what book to choose and I don't know whether I want to use pens or pencils.:Arghh


I always want to colour the book that I have coming in the post. When it arrives I do something in it, then it gets shoved to the bottom of the pile and I'm back to the Enchanted Forest again.
Also want to use the half dozen polychromos pencils that are on their way.


----------



## CavalierOwner

chissy 15 said:


> I know what you mean where the books are concerned, I've got 5 now. Only got colouring pencils to colour with at the moment though, waiting to see what I get for Mother's Day before I buy anything else


I've got 6 and I never know which to choose. 



Siskin said:


> I always want to colour the book that I have coming in the post. When it arrives I do something in it, then it gets shoved to the bottom of the pile and I'm back to the Enchanted Forest again.
> Also want to use the half dozen polychromos pencils that are on their way.


I always want to start a new book but I don't, I hate the fact that I've got 3 on the go lol I feel like I should finished at least one book before starting another but that'll take forever and I know I'll give in. I have 3 books that I haven't started yet. Hope you're polychromos arrive soon, I've started this pic with mine.


----------



## Happy Paws2

I'm still waiting for my books to arrive, getting :Bored waiting now.


----------



## chissy 15

Here's one I've started from Wild Savannah.








Colours don't show up very well on the photo, looks better in real life.


----------



## chissy 15

CavalierOwner said:


> I've got 6 and I never know which to choose.
> 
> I always want to start a new book but I don't, I hate the fact that I've got 3 on the go lol I feel like I should finished at least one book before starting another but that'll take forever and I know I'll give in. I have 3 books that I haven't started yet. Hope you're polychromos arrive soon, I've started this pic with mine.
> 
> View attachment 263026


Think I might have to treat myself to some polychromos, been looking at them on Amazon.


----------



## CavalierOwner

chissy 15 said:


> Here's one I've started from Wild Savannah.
> View attachment 263027
> 
> 
> Looks lovely. I'm desperate to start the lion pic in WS, I have the colours picked out in my head but undecided on pencils or pens but I'm thinking pencils.
> Colours don't show up very well on the photo, looks better in real life.





chissy 15 said:


> Think I might have to treat myself to some polychromos, been looking at them on Amazon.


Do it, they're brill.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> I've got 6 and I never know which to choose.
> 
> I always want to start a new book but I don't, I hate the fact that I've got 3 on the go lol I feel like I should finished at least one book before starting another but that'll take forever and I know I'll give in. I have 3 books that I haven't started yet. Hope you're polychromos arrive soon, I've started this pic with mine.
> 
> View attachment 263026


My plan is to gradually replace the Raffine pencils with polychromos if they suit. I don't think its possible to buy Raffines individually.
I've been colouring all afternoon and my hand aches from holding the pencils. Watching a good review of a number of different pencils I discovered that it takes quite a bit of pressure to get colour onto the page with Raffines and I think that's part of of my problem. The review said that good strong colour went on easily without much pressure with the polychromos, the easiest to use as regards colour and pressure were the American pencils Prismacolour because they are so soft. However because they are so soft they wear down quickly and it's hard getting them to a sharp point as the tip keeps breaking, so they are ruled out.
Certain colours of the Raffines are already getting shorter as I use them so frequently and like to have a sharp point when colouring.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> My plan is to gradually replace the Raffine pencils with polychromos if they suit. I don't think its possible to buy Raffines individually.
> I've been colouring all afternoon and my hand aches from holding the pencils. Watching a good review of a number of different pencils I discovered that it takes quite a bit of pressure to get colour onto the page with Raffines and I think that's part of of my problem. The review said that good strong colour went on easily without much pressure with the polychromos, the easiest to use as regards colour and pressure were the American pencils Prismacolour because they are so soft. However because they are so soft they wear down quickly and it's hard getting them to a sharp point as the tip keeps breaking, so they are ruled out.
> Certain colours of the Raffines are already getting shorter as I use them so frequently and like to have a sharp point when colouring.


I looked at Prismacolor before I got my Polychromos but decided against it as a lot of reviews said the quality had gone downhill now they are made in Mexico I think it was and that sometimes when you sharpen the pencil the lead breaks and you can sharpen almost half a pencil away before you get a proper unbroken point. 

I don't get any aches in my hands/wrist when colouring with these, I've been colouring since about 1pm (cooking in between) and all is good. I think you will get on well with them.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Finished this one, think I need to do a background but I can't be bothered at min and I don't like doing them.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> View attachment 263162
> 
> Finished this one, think I need to do a background but I can't be bothered at min and I don't like doing them.


Lovely!. I like the toadstools especially the blue and purple ones.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Lovely!. I like the toadstools especially the blue and purple ones.


Thanks


----------



## Siskin

New mandala book arrived yesterday and have made a start. Using the fine liners and despite the paper being thin there has been no bleed through. Have a piece of thin card between the pages just in case


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> New mandala book arrived yesterday and have made a start. Using the fine liners and despite the paper being thin there has been no bleed through. Have a piece of thin card between the pages just in case
> View attachment 263180


Looking great, are they steadtler or stabilo fineliners? Colours looked different to mine.


----------



## Siskin

Steadtler


----------



## Siskin

Just spotted that I've missed a bit!


----------



## Happy Paws2

Two books arrived today, Zen Colouring Flowers and the Enchanted Forest now all I've needed to do is convince Dillon they aren't for him. So far he thinks the pencils are for him now he won't leave the books alone.


----------



## Siskin

Finally finished this one after getting distracted by my new book.
The five polychromos pencils I ordered turned up yesterday, got four different greens and a mid purple which add nicely to the pencils I already have. I used the the polychromos on the leaves and stems (mostly) at the bottom of the design to see how they felt and these are my thoughts.

They certainly go on to the paper much easier then the Raffines, the slightest pressure gives colour which makes it much far nicer for for sore hand, I suffer from arthritis so this is most likely why my hand is sore as I find any bone in body will start aching if it gets used more then normal. They also go onto the paper more smoothly giving good coverage straight away. They blend very easily with the Raffines as well and more layers can be added with ease to give the desired effect. With the Raffines where there is a limit to how many layers of colour can be made as a waxy finish forms which won't take any more colour.
I do like the polychromos and on reflection I wish I had bought them rather then the Raffines, but they are more expensive and when I started colouring I wasn't sure if this would be a hobby I would keep up so didn't want to spend too much money. I don't plan to buy a set of polychromos and will stick to replacements or when







a particular shade is required.


----------



## CavalierOwner

It looks beautiful @Siskin glad you like the Polychromos, I thought you might find them easy to use after you said you had achy hands from colouring.


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> It looks beautiful @Siskin glad you like the Polychromos, I thought you might find them easy to use after you said you had achy hands from colouring.


Thank you.:Smuggrin


----------



## Jesthar

*sigh* Now *I* want a full set of Polychromos, and I'm not even doing any colouring!


----------



## CRL

Haven't done any colouring for ages. I just get impatient with all the small bits so I rush it and it looks like it's done by a 5 year old.


----------



## Siskin

Finished!!!!!


----------



## Firedog

Here's one I have done. Tried to load another two but photo bucket doesn't seem to want them.


----------



## Firedog




----------



## Firedog




----------



## smudgiesmummy

jumped over to one of my other books for a bit , im on the Animal Kingdom one for now

*not great pictures from my phone though *


----------



## Siskin

smudgiesmummy said:


> jumped over to one of my other books for a bit , im on the Animal Kingdom one for now
> 
> *not great pictures from my phone though *


Lovely pictures


----------



## CavalierOwner

Beautiful pics everyone, I haven't done any colouring since my last pic as I've been reading. Finished my book but can't decide whether I want to read another or colour.


----------



## Siskin

Peta Hewitt is doing a series of videos showing how she is colouring a picture from Enchanted Forest. She discusses colour usage and shading and blending techniques. Each video concentrates on one area of the picture and is very helpful especially for me as I can be quite strange over colour choices. What goes on in my head seems not to come out on the paper for some reason. I've been following part one this afternoon and this is as far as I've got. Do excuse what appears to be a biscuit crumb on the left hand side!


----------



## CavalierOwner

It's looking brilliant @Siskin


----------



## Siskin

CavalierOwner said:


> It's looking brilliant @Siskin


Thank you.

Have you watched the videos yet? They're quite long, but loads of information. She shows how to do background sky shading in this part which I plan to have a go at (first time doing a background for me).


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Thank you.
> 
> Have you watched the videos yet? They're quite long, but loads of information. She shows how to do background sky shading in this part which I plan to have a go at (first time doing a background for me).


I have seen some of her videos, she's really good! I haven't down a proper background yet either, all seems a bit daunting.


----------



## Siskin

Check out the video. The last thing she does on it is the sky using five different colours. This is the one I've been following to today for the picture


----------



## Happy Paws2

Anyone tried these pencils

http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BR7AJZU?psc=1


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws said:


> Anyone tried these pencils
> 
> http://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/B01BR7AJZU?psc=1


The description of the pencils is a bit strange and I can't work it out. Do you think they are saying that the lead is made of rubber? Also are they saying you don't sharpen them in a sharpener, but peel them somehow or is it just poorly translated from Chinese (which is probably where they come from).
Another thing is that they are claiming to be watercolour pencils rather then colouring pencils, again could be poor translation. If they are not sharpened with a sharpener it will be difficult to get a nice sharp point on the lead which is useful for tiny bits and for getting good colour onto the paper.
Are you looking for a set of coloured pencils? The Derwents or the Marco Raffines are not too expensive. If you fancy lashing out, go for the Faber and Castell Polychromos as they are very very good.


----------



## Jesthar

Siskin said:


> The description of the pencils is a bit strange and I can't work it out. Do you think they are saying that the lead is made of rubber? Also are they saying you don't sharpen them in a sharpener, but peel them somehow or is it just poorly translated from Chinese (which is probably where they come from)


I'm going with badly translated, it talks about them beingmade from wood later on, so 'peel' probably should be 'sharpen'

Not really confidence inspiring in the product! I have some ancient Derent watercolour pencils, they're rather nice


----------



## chissy 15

Finished this one at last


----------



## Happy Paws2

Did these over the last few days.


----------



## Siskin

Done a bit more and had a go at the sky shading. Hand sore now


----------



## Siskin

Wow, they look great @Happy Paws


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Wow, they look great @Happy Paws


Thank You, trying my best but I'm still getting use to use the pencils, frightened of bearing to hard on them and breaking the tips.


----------



## Nettles

I've noticed some of you are using polychromos pencils and wondering how you're finding them? I've recently bought a set of 48 prismacolor pencils and I'm really disappointed with them  I've emailed Amazon to return them as they're such poor quality pencils for the price, I'm hoping they will let me change them and have been considering trying polychromos instead?

ETA.. Thought I'd share a pic of my colouring attempt with my rubbish prismacolors before I lost my patience and gave up..


----------



## Siskin

Whoa, sexy picture.

I use Marco Raffines which are good, but now have a whole five Polychromos which I think are much better. Polychromos are artist quality pencils and are made from oil paints and have good coverage and can be over layered over each other many times. I find with the Raffines and other cheaper pencils that a waxy finish starts to form after a while and another colour then can't be blended or layered in anymore. With the polychromos just gentle touches on the paper puts on good colour right away, with the cheaper pencils more pressure is needed to get the same amount of colour which makes my hand painful after a while. The leads don't wear down quickly and keep their points well and don't break at the merest touch. On reviews I've heard or read about the Prismacolour is that they are poorly made and have very poor quality control. The leads are very soft and wear down quickly and break easily. They are not as popular as they used to be.
If you can afford polychromos then go for it, I wish I had.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Whoa, sexy picture.
> 
> I use Marco Raffines which are good, but now have a whole five Polychromos which I think are much better. Polychromos are artist quality pencils and are made from oil paints and have good coverage and can be over layered over each other many times. I find with the Raffines and other cheaper pencils that a waxy finish starts to form after a while and another colour then can't be blended or layered in anymore. With the polychromos just gentle touches on the paper puts on good colour right away, with the cheaper pencils more pressure is needed to get the same amount of colour which makes my hand painful after a while. The leads don't wear down quickly and keep their points well and don't break at the merest touch. On reviews I've heard or read about the Prismacolour is that they are poorly made and have very poor quality control. The leads are very soft and wear down quickly and break easily. They are not as popular as they used to be.
> If you can afford polychromos then go for it, I wish I had.


Thanks Siskin. Amazon have emailed me back offering a refund so I'll order the polychromos instead.
It was stupid of me to go with the prismacolors in the first place. It took me weeks to decide between the two brands as I'd heard the same things about the quality of prismacolors having gone downhill but thought I'd take my chances as they're more popular.
There's not too much difference in the price and it's a lot cheaper to buy polychromos individually so I should have just gone with them in the first place :Bored


----------



## CavalierOwner

Loving the pictures. 

I have had the full set of Polychromos since about July @Nettles and I Iove them. I was also stuck between Prismacolor and Polychromos but decided against Prismacolor after seeing reviews about having to sharpen a pencil halfway down as the lead kept breaking.  I've never had a pencil break when sharpening or colouring and I'm not using any expensive fancy sharper just a Faber-castell one that cost a couple of quid from amazon. My Polychromos are in my pencil case picture.


----------



## Nettles

CavalierOwner said:


> Loving the pictures.
> 
> I have had the full set of Polychromos since about July @Nettles and I Iove them. I was also stuck between Prismacolor and Polychromos but decided against Prismacolor after seeing reviews about having to sharpen a pencil halfway down as the lead kept breaking.  I've never had a pencil break when sharpening or colouring and I'm not using any expensive fancy sharper just a Faber-castell one that cost a couple of quid from amazon. My Polychromos are in my pencil case picture.


I've only had the prismacolors for a week and already three of them are barely 2 inches long. They just crumble away inside the sharpener. I'm using the proper prismacolor sharpener too. I'm really disappointed at the poor quality. Looking forward to trying my polychromos now though


----------



## Siskin

Nettles said:


> I've only had the prismacolors for a week and already three of them are barely 2 inches long. They just crumble away inside the sharpener. I'm using the proper prismacolor sharpener too. I'm really disappointed at the poor quality. Looking forward to trying my polychromos now though


Good grief, that's appalling. I've heard of people 'mending' their prismacolours by heating them up a bit so that the lead melts and joins up again, some have mentioned putting them in a microwave! If something is that poorly made that you have to take those sorts of possibly dangerous tactics so that they work properly, then they shouldn't be for sale.


----------



## Jesthar

Nettles said:


> I've only had the prismacolors for a week and already three of them are barely 2 inches long. They just crumble away inside the sharpener. I'm using the proper prismacolor sharpener too. I'm really disappointed at the poor quality. Looking forward to trying my polychromos now though


Make sure you leave a 1 star review on Amazon, then - people need to know how bad they are...


----------



## Nettles

Jesthar said:


> Make sure you leave a 1 star review on Amazon, then - people need to know how bad they are...


I definitely will.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Good grief, that's appalling. I've heard of people 'mending' their prismacolours by heating them up a bit so that the lead melts and joins up again, some have mentioned putting them in a microwave! If something is that poorly made that you have to take those sorts of possibly dangerous tactics so that they work properly, then they shouldn't be for sale.


I read that too  Microwaves, heat pads, leaving them over night in the airing cupboard! I wasn't willing to go to all that bother for brand new pencils.
Prismacolor used to be such a well known and respected brand until they were bought over. Such a shame they've went so drastically downhill that you have to actually repair them before you can use them


----------



## Siskin

I've also heard that the lead isn't central in the wood so when you sharpen them they are more inclined to break. It's going to hit the company in pocket pretty soon as there are a lot of cross people it seems.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> I've also heard that the lead isn't central in the wood so when you sharpen them they are more inclined to break. It's going to hit the company in pocket pretty soon as there are a lot of cross people it seems.


I noticed a a few of them were slightly off, but one in particularly was nowhere near centred. I also had a few where the wood itself was really rough and discoloured when I sharpened it. I'm surprised they're still in business tbh.


----------



## Siskin

You didn't have any where the lead slid out of the wooden bit did you? I've heard that has happened to some people.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Bloody hell they really do sound rubbish  you'll have to let us know how you get on with your Polychromos.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> You didn't have any where the lead slid out of the wooden bit did you? I've heard that has happened to some people.


No, surprisingly the lead seemed quite well bonded to the wood on all of mine.



CavalierOwner said:


> Bloody hell they really do sound rubbish  you'll have to let us know how you get on with your Polychromos.


I will do. I can't wait to give them a go.


----------



## Siskin

I've got the horrible feeling I'm going to be suffering with pencil envy soon


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> I've got the horrible feeling I'm going to be suffering with pencil envy soon


Your hubby was on here earlier.. he told us to let you know it was fine to order the complete set of polychromos lol


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nettles said:


> *Your hubby was on here earlier.. *he told us to let you know it was fine to order the complete set of polychromos lol


Did mine say anything


----------



## Siskin

Nettles said:


> Your hubby was on here earlier.. he told us to let you know it was fine to order the complete set of polychromos lol


I wish


----------



## Nettles

Happy Paws said:


> Did mine say anything


Lmao :Hilarious Yep! He said you can order new pencils too


----------



## Siskin

I've noticed that Johanna Basford is bringing out a new book in August called Magical Jungle


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> I've noticed that Johanna Basford is bringing out a new book in August called Magical Jungle


Yes beem following her pics for a few weeks on her FB page! Looks brilliant, think I will like it even more than EF


----------



## Lilylass

*sigh* can't wait for the light evenings of summer ...... still too dark in the evenings & I've not managed to pick up a colouring book until today when I 'gave myself a talking to' and had a sit for 30 mins and started a new pic!


----------



## chissy 15

Changed the bulb in my living room light to a 100w LED bulb, wow what a difference it will make to me seeing how to do my colouring in the evenings! Well worth the money, cost me a tenner in Tesco.


----------



## Lilylass

chissy 15 said:


> Changed the bulb in my living room light to a 100w LED bulb, wow what a difference it will make to me seeing how to do my colouring in the evenings! Well worth the money, cost me a tenner in Tesco.


mmmmm only have 1 light in here & wouldn't want it that bright all the time - might have to get a lamp & have a low bulb in there & put a brighter one in the ceiling light


----------



## chissy 15

Lilylass said:


> mmmmm only have 1 light in here & wouldn't want it that bright all the time - might have to get a lamp & have a low bulb in there & put a brighter one in the ceiling light


I use lamps but wanted something brighter to do colouring in the evenings. One of my lamps is a floor standing one and has a small side lamp attached to it as well which you can move to different positions. Got it in IKEA.Would be fine for most people but my eyes aren't what they use to be and neither is my OHs


----------



## Lilylass

chissy 15 said:


> I use lamps but wanted something brighter to do colouring in the evenings. One of my lamps is a floor standing one and has a small side lamp attached to it as well which you can move to different positions. Got it in IKEA.Would be fine for most people but my eyes aren't what
> they use to be and neither is my OHs


Ahhhh I know the type you're talking about - will have a look for one as that would actually be ideal!

(gosh who'd have thought all the extra equipment needed for this hobby lol!)


----------



## CavalierOwner

Not done any colouring for a bit! Keep thinking about it but again I don't know which book to pick or whether to use pens or pencils.


----------



## Siskin

I haven't either as we have had a few busy days. I'm at a small craft group this afternoon. Just a few friends from the village and we meet at each other's houses. Normally it's knitting or a bit of hand sewing, but I think I will take my colouring stuff and I plan to make a start on Mr Fox from EF


----------



## Nettles

I'm sitting by the window ever so impatiently watching for the postman. My new pencils are due to arrive today and all this waiting is killing me. He's normally here by 1pm. He's late


----------



## Happy Paws2

Nettles said:


> I'm sitting by the window ever so impatiently watching for the postman. My new pencils are due to arrive today and all this waiting is killing me. He's normally here by 1pm. He's late


Have they arried.

What sort of pencils have you ordered.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws said:


> Have they arried.
> 
> What sort of pencils have you ordered.


Nettles is either far to busy colouring with her new pencils or she's in the depth of despair as they didn't arrive


----------



## Nettles

Happy Paws said:


> Have they arried.
> 
> What sort of pencils have you ordered.


They arrived  I ordered polychromos to replace my awful prismacolors. 


Siskin said:


> Nettles is either far to busy colouring with her new pencils or she's in the depth of despair as they didn't arrive


Haha oh you know me so well :Hilarious I was colouring and making cards! I love love LOVE them already.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Nettles said:


> They arrived  I ordered polychromos to replace my awful prismacolors.
> 
> Haha oh you know me so well :Hilarious I was colouring and making cards! I love love LOVE them already.


Do you think they are better than Prismacolor then?
I love my Polychromos, I can just sit and look at them in the case. 

You can get a colour chart for them too ill see whether I can find the link.


----------



## CavalierOwner

http://liannewilliams.com/sketchblog/2014/1/4/freebie-polychromos-colour-chart

Just check the pencils with the chart as you're filling it in. If I remember rightly a couple of times the order on the paper wasn't the same as how they were set out in my tin. There were sometimes 2 colours the wrong way round.


----------



## Nettles

CavalierOwner said:


> Do you think they are better than Prismacolor then?
> I love my Polychromos, I can just sit and look at them in the case.
> 
> You can get a colour chart for them too ill see whether I can find the link.





CavalierOwner said:


> http://liannewilliams.com/sketchblog/2014/1/4/freebie-polychromos-colour-chart
> 
> Just check the pencils with the chart as you're filling it in. If I remember rightly a couple of times the order on the paper wasn't the same as how they were set out in my tin. There were sometimes 2 colours the wrong way round.


Brilliant, thank you for the link. I'll do that now.
I thought i was the only nutter who enjoyed looking at them in the case  I only have the set of 36 but they still look so pretty lol.
They're so much better than the prismacolor. I instantly noticed the difference in the quality. They're a little harder to lay down colour and blend with but it'll just take some practice because I'm not used to them yet.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I use a Derwent blending pencil with mine. I've never used any other pencils so have no experience with others to compare.

No you're not the only nutter, I like to just look at all my pens/pencils when they are all set out nice and neat in order.


----------



## Nettles

CavalierOwner said:


> I use a Derwent blending pencil with mine. I've never used any other pencils so have no experience with others to compare.
> 
> No you're not the only nutter, I like to just look at all my pens/pencils when they are all set out nice and neat in order.


I'm trying out gamsol at the minute which is really helping with the blending. I'll maybe order a derwent blending pencil and give that a go too.
My promarkers are all stored in tubs on my desk which makes them quite hard to see.. so sometimes (at least once a week lol ) I like to line them all up in order and just look at them. Then I feel all sad when I have to put them back into their tubs again :Hilarious


----------



## Siskin

Nettles said:


> I'm trying out gamsol at the minute which is really helping with the blending. I'll maybe order a derwent blending pencil and give that a go too.
> My promarkers are all stored in tubs on my desk which makes them quite hard to see.. so sometimes (at least once a week lol ) I like to line them all up in order and just look at them. Then I feel all sad when I have to put them back into their tubs again :Hilarious


Tell me about Gamsol and how you use it. I've heard about it and seen some YouTube demos, but would be I terested to hear what you do.
Are you more of a card maker? I got I to that a few years ago, got hooked on the Create and Craft channel, but ibpve now got drawers and cupboards full of stuff that I barely look at.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Tell me about Gamsol and how you use it. I've heard about it and seen some YouTube demos, but would be I terested to hear what you do.
> Are you more of a card maker? I got I to that a few years ago, got hooked on the Create and Craft channel, but ibpve now got drawers and cupboards full of stuff that I barely look at.


I'm sure there's a much more "professional" way to use gamsol but I just dip a paper stump into it and then blend the two colours together. It also smooths out any harsh pencil lines and takes off any waxy build up.
Yep, I'm a card maker/crafter. I run my own handmade craft business 
I have an entire room filled with craft stuff I'll probably never get round to using lol.


----------



## Jesthar

Nettles said:


> Yep, I'm a card maker/crafter. I run my own handmade craft business
> I have an entire room filled with craft stuff I'll probably never get round to using lol.


Not exactly on theme, but saw this the other day and it seems appropriate


----------



## Siskin

Jesthar said:


> Not exactly on theme, but saw this the other day and it seems appropriate


Oh crikey, that is so true especially in this house. Mr S has computers, too embarrassed to say how many, I have craft stuff.


----------



## Nettles

Jesthar said:


> Not exactly on theme, but saw this the other day and it seems appropriate


Love it! Feeding the stash describes it perfectly  My biggest stash is patterned paper. I'm really tight and mean with it too and don't like to use it on my cards in case I run out. I think I might need professional help 



Siskin said:


> Oh crikey, that is so true especially in this house. Mr S has computers, too embarrassed to say how many, I have craft stuff.


This is exactly our house!! OH has more laptops than PC world. Men are such hoarders :Hilarious


----------



## Happy Paws2

What I've been doing over the last few days.......


----------



## Siskin

Wow you have been busy, they are all lovely


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> Wow you have been busy, they are all lovely


Thank You....... not sure which one to do next.


----------



## Siskin

Happy Paws said:


> Thank You....... not sure which one to do next.


I get like that too. I started the fox one in EF on Monday, but haven't got back to it as I've been a bit busy the last few days. Thought I would do a bit of a tidy up in the garden this afternoon then a bit of colouring, but I stayed out to long in the garden and am now in the process of recovering with a nice cup of tea. Phew. Looks better outside though, worth doing.


----------



## Nettles

Happy Paws said:


> What I've been doing over the last few days.......
> 
> View attachment 264459
> View attachment 264460
> View attachment 264461
> View attachment 264462
> View attachment 264463


Wow you've been busy! The bird is really beautiful 
I need to get myself some colouring books now


----------



## chissy 15

Happy Paws said:


> What I've been doing over the last few days.......
> 
> View attachment 264459
> View attachment 264460
> View attachment 264461
> View attachment 264462
> View attachment 264463


They look really good I'm still colouring the first picture in animal kingdom, been on it a week now. Don't seem to get much time to colour at the moment


----------



## Siskin

Just finished Mr Fox


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Just finished Mr Fox
> 
> View attachment 264555


This is lovely.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Just finished Mr Fox
> 
> View attachment 264555


Wow.. Just WOW!!! Beautiful


----------



## Siskin

Thank you both. Enjoyed doing it. The leafy parts are all done with three different colour only, liked the challenge.


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's lovely, might do that one later in the week.


----------



## Jesthar

Argh, our office book club has Wild Savannah for £4... Really trying to resist as I don't have the time or the necessary equipment to colour as well as everything else, and I _know _it will just sit there unused...

...but so _pretty_!


----------



## chissy 15

Jesthar said:


> Argh, our office book club has Wild Savannah for £4... Really trying to resist as I don't have the time or the necessary equipment to colour as well as everything else, and I _know _it will just sit there unused...
> 
> ...but so _pretty_!


Go on treat yourself then you can treat yourself to the things you need to colour the pictures I prefer to use pencils.


----------



## Nettles

Jesthar said:


> Argh, our office book club has Wild Savannah for £4... Really trying to resist as I don't have the time or the necessary equipment to colour as well as everything else, and I _know _it will just sit there unused...
> 
> ...but so _pretty_!


BUT.. if you get it now while it's only £4 then you can colour it when you do have time and have the supplies you need


----------



## Jesthar

chissy 15 said:


> Go on treat yourself then you can treat yourself to the things you need to colour the pictures I prefer to use pencils.


Oh, don't! Because I'd want the polychromos, and I _really _can't afford to be spending anything right now, my laptop died yesterday and I'm waiting to hear back if it can be saved, and that's only ONE of the unexpected expenses so far this year...


----------



## Rufus15

I've hugely neglecting my colouring books of late, I feel awful because I was so determined and spent a small fortune for them to just sit gathering dust! There never seems to be enough hours in the day, I am a SAHM to two very small and clingy children so by the time bedtime rolls around I have 2.5 hours tops and that's now taken up by starting up a new online business! 

I love all the new pics posted, they're absolutely beautiful and I definitely have colouring envy!!


----------



## Siskin

@Nettles What's your opinion of the polychromos pencils after using them for for a few weeks? Has it changed at all?


----------



## Firedog

Last night was the first time in two weeks I have done any colouring as I haven't had sufficient light in my front room. Bought two new bulbs and now I'm back to it again.


----------



## CavalierOwner

I haven't coloured for a while either, was poorly for a week and already had a reading book started and I like to finish my book before I colour but I haven't been in the mood for reading.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> @Nettles What's your opinion of the polychromos pencils after using them for for a few weeks? Has it changed at all?


I'm still loving them! Still struggling with blending but it's my lack of skill to blame rather than the pencils 
Haven't really done much colouring, been feeling rotten with flu and a chest infection and just can't seem to find my oomph lol.
What have you been working on?


----------



## Siskin

Nettles said:


> I'm still loving them! Still struggling with blending but it's my lack of skill to blame rather than the pencils
> Haven't really done much colouring, been feeling rotten with flu and a chest infection and just can't seem to find my oomph lol.
> What have you been working on?


Not a lot really, no excuses either, just haven't felt like it or we've had a fairly busy days. We were away a few days last week which is really the only excuse I could come up with.


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Not a lot really, no excuses either, just haven't felt like it or we've had a fairly busy days. We were away a few days last week which is really the only excuse I could come up with.


Oh lovely, I hope you enjoyed yourselves


----------



## Nettles

Apparently today is national pencil day!


----------



## Siskin

Nettles said:


> Apparently today is national pencil day!
> View attachment 266155


Well there's a thing!

Happy pencil day to you @Nettles, I've been using mine today, hope you've been using yours


----------



## Nettles

Siskin said:


> Well there's a thing!
> 
> Happy pencil day to you @Nettles, I've been using mine today, hope you've been using yours


Not yet. I'm still trying not to motivate myself to go upstairs and get them


----------



## Jesthar

Siskin said:


> @Nettles What's your opinion of the polychromos pencils after using them for for a few weeks? Has it changed at all?


I had a professional pastel and pencil artist recommend them to me at the weekend. Trying SO hard to resist...!


----------



## Siskin

Jesthar said:


> I had a professional pastel and pencil artist recommend them to me at the weekend. Trying SO hard to resist...!


Same here.

I've got the Amazon link on the iPad and each day I check it to see if they've magically become half price or something.
It's my birthday in May and the OH will be asking me soon what I would like and I know just what to say.


----------



## Happy Paws2

What I'vs done the last few weeks, they are a bit pale.


----------



## Siskin

Wow, I love your shading in the rose pictures.

I've done a bit more of the picture that Peta Hewitt is colouring in real time and explaining her colour choices and techniques. It's in five parts which I'm more or less following, but have coloured in areas where they are the same on the left and right side just in case I messed up the colours. Almost finished the second video now although the picture was taken when I had completed the rocks and and greenery round the edges.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Brilliant pictures!  I might colour this weekend but I have some decorating to finish off, my arms and shoulders are aching from today's decorating so I'll see how I feel.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Oh i've done loads since i last posted , i should really take some photo's


----------



## Happy Paws2

smudgiesmummy said:


> Oh i've done loads since i last posted ,* i should really take some photo's *


We'd love to see them


----------



## smudgiesmummy

Happy Paws said:


> We'd love to see them


will sort them out later


----------



## Happy Paws2

and two more.............


----------



## Siskin

I love the frog one. I've been looking at that one as its on the next page to the one I'm doing. Been wondering what to do and you've given me some ideas.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

right i've finally managed to take some photo's ... over 80 i have done lol












































this is the last one i did with some new crayons


----------



## CavalierOwner

smudgiesmummy said:


> right i've finally managed to take some photo's ... over 80 i have done lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is the last one i did with some new crayons


You've been busy  they are lovely. I started a new pictures the other day buy not done much because I keep painting the house.


----------



## smudgiesmummy

CavalierOwner said:


> You've been busy  they are lovely. I started a new pictures the other day buy not done much because I keep painting the house.


Thank you , i didn't realise i had done that many , no wonder most of my Crayons are so small lol ... I've taken pictures of all of the one's i have done so far so i will post some more again ...

i really need to do stuff to my flat and keep putting it off... I should really put my book and Crayons down for a while lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy

a few more


----------



## kathryn773

last nights entertainment!


----------



## Siskin

Bit more. Just started video number four.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Beautiful pictures. Can't wait to see the finished picture @Siskin 

I've just completed my picture. I will be decorating again tomorrow.


----------



## Siskin

Lovely colour palette @CavalierOwner


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Lovely colour palette @CavalierOwner


Thanks  I wasn't too sure about it at first but it's grown on me.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Does anyone use gel pens, if so are they any good??????


----------



## Siskin

I've used some old gel pens a bit. They wouldn't be too good in larger areas as they sort of leave lines, but the sparkly and metallic ones have a nice effect


----------



## Happy Paws2

Siskin said:


> I've used some old gel pens a bit.* They wouldn't be too good in larger areas as they sort of leave lines,* but the sparkly and metallic ones have a nice effect


That's what I was wondering about, I think I'll stick to pencils.


----------



## Siskin

Finally finished it.
Think I'm happy with it, I was getting a bit fed up with it towards the end, but following Peta Hewitts videos has been a good way of learning how to approach blending and shading and considering where the light is coming from and so on. Having blobbed them all on with a white gel pen, I'm now not overly keen on all the white bubbles and sparkles. Oh well.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Finally finished it.
> Think I'm happy with it, I was getting a bit fed up with it towards the end, but following Peta Hewitts videos has been a good way of learning how to approach blending and shading and considering where the light is coming from and so on. Having blobbed them all on with a white gel pen, I'm now not overly keen on all the white bubbles and sparkles. Oh well.
> 
> View attachment 267515


I love it, it looks so pretty.


----------



## kathryn773

CavalierOwner said:


> I love it, it looks so pretty.


here here!


----------



## Happy Paws2

That's beautiful


----------



## chissy 15

That is really good Siskin


----------



## Guest

Got some staedtler colouring pens today so another thing to keep me occupied when I go in hospital to have my right eye out.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Feels like ages since I last coloured but I bought 2 new books the other day (this is one of them) and the new pack of 42 Staedtler fineliners. This picture is taking a while and I'm stuck now I've finished the face. I'm really not sure what to do with the tufts around the face but obviously I need to use the same colours.  I've just been sat looking at it for 10 mins trying to figure out what to do.


----------



## Lilylass

Funnily enough I was just thinking it's been ages since I've done any! 

Must dig out my books & pencils at the weekend


----------



## Lilylass

Nice to have daylight in the evening to do a bit of colouring 

Great way to unwind after a stressful week!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lilylass said:


> Nice to have daylight in the evening to do a bit of colouring
> 
> Great way to unwind after a stressful week!


Lovely picture


----------



## Lilylass

CavalierOwner said:


> Lovely picture


Thanks  hopefully I'll get a chance to do a bit more later & see if I can start to tie it together a bit!

I seem to be lacking shades of orange / yellow in my pencils (arrrrrggghhhhh nnnnnoooooo I can't but more!)


----------



## Lilylass

Enjoyed that!


----------



## Happy Paws2

a few I've done over the last few weeks


----------



## Lilylass

Happy Paws said:


> a few I've done over the last few weeks
> View attachment 275299
> View attachment 275300
> View attachment 275301
> View attachment 275302
> View attachment 275303


Ohhhh lovely HP  they're all lovely but really love the 2nd one 

Think I might open my Enchanted Forest book ...... 

ETA just realised that I think that is where your pics are from! (sorry I really wasn't trying to be cheeky)


----------



## Happy Paws2

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhh lovely HP  they're all lovely but really love the 2nd one
> 
> Think I might open my Enchanted Forest book ......
> 
> ETA just realised that I think that is where your pics are from! (sorry I really wasn't trying to be cheeky)


Thank you, I left it lone of a while but I'm really getting back into it again. 
Cheeky never Yes... expect for the bird they are from the Enchanted Forest book he was from Tangle Wood.


----------



## Lilylass

Ok last one for the day!

Kept it nice & simple & to 3 colours - quite like it!


----------



## CavalierOwner

Beautiful pics  I haven't done anymore on my tiger. I'm still not sure what to do.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Done a little more


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh that's coming on lovely @CavalierOwner 

This is one thing I really struggle with - in colouring and just about everything in life! - I'm very impatient and hate leaving things not finished .... so I find it really hard to leave a picture part coloured and either end up rushing it (and ruining it!) to finish it in one day, or spending a ridiculous amount of time doing it (and being up really late!) to finish it - or just not bothering to start one (as I know I haven't time to finish it that day) ..... need to work on that!


----------



## Siskin

It's looking great @CavalierOwner, love the eyes.

I've been really remiss and haven't done any colouring for ages, just not had a lot of time and we have been away as well.
We will be coming into an inheritance in a month or twos time so I won't feel too guilty in getting a nice big set of polychromos pencil


----------



## CavalierOwner

Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that's coming on lovely @CavalierOwner
> 
> This is one thing I really struggle with - in colouring and just about everything in life! - I'm very impatient and hate leaving things not finished .... so I find it really hard to leave a picture part coloured and either end up rushing it (and ruining it!) to finish it in one day, or spending a ridiculous amount of time doing it (and being up really late!) to finish it - or just not bothering to start one (as I know I haven't time to finish it that day) ..... need to work on that!


Thanks 

I don't mind leaving a picture unfinished until I have time to go back to it but I have this thing where I can't move on to another hobby until I've finished it. So I love reading but I can't start a book until I've finished a picture and I can't start a picture until I've finished a book.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> It's looking great @CavalierOwner, love the eyes.
> 
> I've been really remiss and haven't done any colouring for ages, just not had a lot of time and we have been away as well.
> We will be coming into an inheritance in a month or twos time so I won't feel too guilty in getting a nice big set of polychromos pencil


Thank you.

I've missed seen everyone's pics, glad to see people posting them again. Can't wait to see your polychromo pictures. 

I'm enjoying colouring in this book, I bought the bird one too....just remembered that I still need to preorder Magic Jungle.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Finished


----------



## Siskin

Wow. Looks amazing


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhh wow - that's brilliant hope you're chuffed with it


----------



## CavalierOwner

Thank you! Glad it's finished, it took ages.


----------



## Lilylass

Just having a quick look at Prime day in case anything leaps out at me .....

Not sure what these are like (I'm sure I've looked at a couple) but £3 each may be worth a try if anyone's running short!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Art-Therap...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=CWEJ0ARM1Z3G20PNJ5D9


----------



## Siskin

Not got Prime, but had been keeping an eye on the price of the tin of 60 F&C polychromos pencils and had noticed the price had been coming down over the last month for some reason and were £10 cheaper, so lashed out and bought them. They arrived today. Yippee


----------



## Lilylass

Siskin said:


> Not got Prime, but had been keeping an eye on the price of the tin of 60 F&C polychromos pencils and had noticed the price had been coming down over the last month for some reason and were £10 cheaper, so lashed out and bought them. They arrived today. Yippee


Ohhhhh well done! Bet they're lovely *sigh*

I looked for pencils earlier & could only find 2 in Prime Day https://www.amazon.co.uk/s/ref=nb_s...encils&rh=n:10157705031,k:polychromos+pencils


----------



## Lilylass

I gave in & took a prime trial in case I wanted anything today - only 2 things I've been interested in & at the right price and both sold out before I was able to get them!

A lot of stuff has money off but still cheaper elsewhere so you do have to be careful - looked at Earth Rated Poop Bags earlier & they were £9.29 but only £7.99 in TK Maxx anyway!


----------



## Happy Paws2

CavalierOwner said:


> Glad it's finished, it took ages.


but it's well worth it, it's beautiful.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Happy Paws said:


> but it's well worth it, it's beautiful.


Thank you. 

I don't have prime but I did have a nosy at the deals and noticed that the Faber-Castell Pitt Artist Pens that I have were on there. Can't wait to see your Polychromo pics @Siskin 

Did anyone see Johanna Basford's Magical Jungle page by page video the other day  it looks brilliant.


----------



## Siskin

I watched Johanna's video, does look good.
I might be able to do some colouring over the next few weeks, just depends how things go.


----------



## CavalierOwner

Currently colouring this one.

Have your Polychromos turned up yet @Siskin


----------



## Siskin

Very nice dragonfly. I've made a start on that one a while back, but haven't touched it for a while.

Sorry, yes the polychromos arrived really quickly and I have had a little go with them, but haven't had much to time to really sit and have a good colouring session yet. I noticed that my thumb joint, that would start to ache after a while of pencil holding, didn't seem so badly affected. I think it's because colour goes onto the paper so well that I don't have to press so hard or keep colouring over the same area to get a nice bright colour


----------



## CavalierOwner

Glad they don't make your thumb ache, you don't have to apply much pressure at all. 

I finished my dragonfly.


----------



## Siskin

Lovely colours @CavalierOwner, did you use the polychromos?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Siskin said:


> Lovely colours @CavalierOwner, did you use the polychromos?


Thank you. Yes I used my Polychromos.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Happy Paws said:


> and two more.............
> 
> View attachment 266696
> 
> View attachment 266697


Love these pics which book is this please? I'm thinking of starting this now I'm back home. Some great pics but no idea what colouring books they are in, can people put what book it is under their pics incase someone else likes same pics?


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Happy Paws said:


> a few I've done over the last few weeks
> View attachment 275299
> View attachment 275300
> View attachment 275301
> View attachment 275302
> View attachment 275303


LOVE these! Especially the top one are they all from the same book? I'd rather colour a picture than just patterns that are in alot of adult colouring books.


----------



## Siskin

Have a look at the Johanna Basford books. If you go to her Facebook page or her website she has videos doing walk throughs so of her books. Another person to look at are videos of Peta Hewitt on her La Artistino website. She colours beautifully and does videos of step by step colouring of pictures giving lots of hint and tips to get some lovely effects.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Thanks I found some on Youtube too..where they show flip throughs of books so can see every page. I really like 'The Menagerie'. Very fine though tiny detail probably better with fine pens. I'm also looking for one I could use water colour pencils with too and do more shading, where the area's to colour in aren't so tiny and won't leave the page wet.


----------



## Siskin

It's finding books with good quality paper that would be suitable for watercolour pencils. The reviews on Amazon for the colouring books they stock will give you a good idea. A lot of people like to use felt tops and fine liners and are always asking if there will be any bleed through. If it's doesn't bleed with felt tips then you stand a good chance with watercolour pencils.


----------



## Happy Paws2

Phoenix Rising said:


> Love these pics which book is this please? I'm thinking of starting this now I'm back home. Some great pics but no idea what colouring books they are in, can people put what book it is under their pics incase someone else likes same pics?





Phoenix Rising said:


> LOVE these! Especially the top one are they all from the same book? I'd rather colour a picture than just patterns that are in alot of adult colouring books.


Thank you, I'd rather do pictures as well patterns drive me mad. They are all from the same book "Enchanted Forest"


----------



## Phoenix Rising

I haven't coloured or done any artwork for years! I love the animorphia one too that looks like it has some easier ones (not as much tiny detail) in book too as well as the stunningly complicated ones, but I decided to start with one called 'A Million Dogs' and just got some Derwent colour pencils that can be used as water colour too and some fine tipped pens (that come with a free colouring book) If I'm still really into it by xmas I'll get myself some of the more advanced books. I'll add Enchanted Forest to my list too! 

I found another dog colouring book on ebay where pages are single sided so thought if put a hard backed envelope or bit of cardboard under the page as I'm drawing on it using water pen brush thingy, it would stop it going through onto page underneath?

Still got new shed to get and finish redecorating yet, so not gonna spend a fortune until I know I'm addicted...lol! 

BTW what's so special about these 'polychromo pencils' ? Are they just expensive watercolour pencils?


----------



## Siskin

Polychromos are not watercolour pencil. They are made using an oil based binder with the coloured pigment which makes the colour more vibrant on the paper. They are considered to be professional artist quality. Cheaper pencils have a wax binder which as more layers are applied to the paper in order to get a good depth of colour or to blend colours together, a wax bloom will appear which means not only can you no longer apply more colour but there will be an odd looking shine. You don't get this at all with Polychromos.
I bought polychromos recently and the depth of colour is far better then my cheaper pencils and hardly any pressure is required in applying it which saves on a cramping hand when spending an afternoon colouring. They are expensive though and it required a great deal of thought on my part before I bought a box of 60 pencils.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

If I'm still really into it by the time it gets to xmas I might get some! Don't want to spend a fortune to start incase I get bored with it after a couple of months. Derwent water colour pencils are meant to be a good make I think. They seem to do alot of art materials.


----------



## Siskin

That was my thoughts when I started. I only had a few pencils so bought a cheap pack of 72 whic to give them their due they were pretty good, but I am older and have a tendency to arthritis. I found that after a couple of hours I had to stop as my thumb joint was really painful. I haven't had time to use the polychromos very much yet, but the the day I did use them for several hours I didn't have the pain so hopefully they will be worth the extra money to me.

I hope you enjoy colouring too, it seems to be addictive and not too expensive a hobby compared to some.


----------



## CavalierOwner

It's here!! It's so pretty, one of my favourite books. I think it might be a close second to Enchanted Forest. £6.50 on Amazon (used 30 day prime trial so free delivery) saw it in Waterstones yesterday a day before official release and it's actually £12.99 which is pretty extortionate so I'm really pleased with £6.50.


----------



## smiler84

What felt tips would people recommend? I got some staedtler pens (not sure what type) which go on nicely but the colours aren't particularly vibrant? I'd like some nice bright colours to supplement them but it's so hard to tell online!


----------



## Lilylass

CavalierOwner said:


> Currently colouring this one.
> 
> Have your Polychromos turned up yet @Siskin


Ohhhhh that's nice 

That was the one I went for a 'quickie' with and think just used 3 colours!

Love what you're doing 

Must try to do another soon .... (not got anything planned for Sunday!)

Treated myself to a new book earlier https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sea-Dream-...3513&sr=8-1&keywords=sea+dream+colouring+book it was on a Lightning Deal and under £2!

There's a few that look nice & not too complicated which is good sometimes if you're short of time but want to do one (I hate leaving things unfinished lol!)


----------



## CavalierOwner

smiler84 said:


> What felt tips would people recommend? I got some staedtler pens (not sure what type) which go on nicely but the colours aren't particularly vibrant? I'd like some nice bright colours to supplement them but it's so hard to tell online!


Hmmm I have staedtler felt tips but I don't really use them much anymore because I find that most of the time the tips can be too big for the pictures I'm colouring. I do use their fineliners though, they are really good for coloring pictures with lots of detail, I also use stabilo fineliners and I know that they have a range of felt tips too but I don't own them.
I also use Tombow pens and Faber-Castell Pitt pens.



Lilylass said:


> Ohhhhh that's nice
> 
> That was the one I went for a 'quickie' with and think just used 3 colours!
> 
> Love what you're doing
> 
> Must try to do another soon .... (not got anything planned for Sunday!)
> 
> Treated myself to a new book earlier https://www.amazon.co.uk/Sea-Dream-...3513&sr=8-1&keywords=sea+dream+colouring+book it was on a Lightning Deal and under £2!
> 
> There's a few that look nice & not too complicated which is good sometimes if you're short of time but want to do one (I hate leaving things unfinished lol!)


Thank you. I used 6 colours.  I don't get to colour as much lately either, I really want to start a new pictures soon though


----------



## smiler84

CavalierOwner said:


> Hmmm I have staedtler felt tips but I don't really use them much anymore because I find that most of the time the tips can be too big for the pictures I'm colouring. I do use their fineliners though, they are really good for coloring pictures with lots of detail, I also use stabilo fineliners and I know that they have a range of felt tips too but I don't own them.
> I also use Tombow pens and Faber-Castell Pitt pens.
> 
> Thank you. I used 6 colours.  I don't get to colour as much lately either, I really want to start a new pictures soon though


Are the staedtler fineliners the same colours as the felt tips?


----------



## CavalierOwner

smiler84 said:


> Are the staedtler fineliners the same colours as the felt tips?


Yes but I think there are only something like 20 felt tips but fineliners come in 42 colours. Not sure you can buy the 42 colours from shops yet though as they are new, I pre ordered mine from amazon. The biggest box I've seen in the shops is 36.


----------



## CavalierOwner

The rhino picture in my first post on this thread was coloured just using fineliners. I used the box of 30 as they didn't do the boxes of 36/42 then.


----------



## smiler84

Ah thanks for your help! Will have another peek on amazon! I also want johanna bars ford's new jungle book but will need something to do when I recuperate from an operation in a couple of months so trying to hold off till then!


----------



## CavalierOwner

First Magical Jungle picture


----------



## Happy Paws2

CavalierOwner said:


> First Magical Jungle picture


That's lovely, love the colours you have used.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Got loads of colouring stuff today from WHSmith. Mostly pens and pencils but also a book which I honestly think is my favourite colouring book. It's a card and envelope book and you colour in the pictures. I got the Nature one and it's filled with all kinds of animals from owls to otters and has a matching envelope and sticker to close it. the inside of the envelope has paper you can colour in too. . 








My first coloured card








The inside








A christmas one is coming out soon and I can't wait


----------



## Lilylass

Got this from the book people that come around work https://www.amazon.co.uk/Millie-Marottas-Wild-Savannah-Colouring/dp/1849943281 
(slightly cheaper too!)

Some really nice images in it

On hols in a couple of weeks so think it'll be going in my suitcase to keep me occupied in the evening!


----------



## chissy 15

Lilylass said:


> Got this from the book people that come around work https://www.amazon.co.uk/Millie-Marottas-Wild-Savannah-Colouring/dp/1849943281
> (slightly cheaper too!)
> 
> Some really nice images in it
> 
> On hols in a couple of weeks so think it'll be going in my suitcase to keep me occupied in the evening!


I've got that one as well, some lovely pictures in there. I have only coloured a couple of them as yet.


----------



## Lilylass

chissy 15 said:


> I've got that one as well, some lovely pictures in there. I have only coloured a couple of them as yet.


I really like how there's some that should be relatively quick / easy to do (obv depending on how many colours you choose etc) as well as really intricate ones that will probably take days!


----------



## Lilylass

PawsOnMe said:


> Got loads of colouring stuff today from WHSmith. Mostly pens and pencils but also a book which I honestly think is my favourite colouring book. It's a card and envelope book and you colour in the pictures. I got the Nature one and it's filled with all kinds of animals from owls to otters and has a matching envelope and sticker to close it. the inside of the envelope has paper you can colour in too. .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My first coloured card
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The inside
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A christmas one is coming out soon and I can't wait


Love those and what a lovely idea being able to give them to people - really love stuff like that as it shows that someone's taken time to do something rather than just grab a card


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lilylass said:


> Love those and what a lovely idea being able to give them to people - really love stuff like that as it shows that someone's taken time to do something rather than just grab a card


Thanks, same really cheap too but the quality is great  Can't wait to give them to my close friends and family :Woot


----------



## Lilylass

Been sadly neglecting my colouring lately .... must start again!

Anyway, The Secret Garden Artists Edition is on an Amazon Daily Deal for £1.50 today if anyone's interested (might be good for a stocking filler if you know anyone who colours & you already have it) - I treated myself! (at that price it would be rude not to!)

https://www.amazon.co.uk/dp/1780677...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=HDZ0WY7ZZBASTRQNT0V5


----------



## Lilylass

Ohhhhh pencils too!

I have these & love them!

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Marco-Colo...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=NSKX9CAPTB6BHQBQRZRQ


----------



## Lilylass

Pencils on offer on Amazon if anyone's interested https://www.amazon.co.uk/Feelily-Co...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=E34F2SCYX530649BP7QN

I have the 72 set and they're really nice


----------



## Siskin

Lilylass said:


> Pencils on offer on Amazon if anyone's interested https://www.amazon.co.uk/Feelily-Co...m=A3P5ROKL5A1OLE&pf_rd_r=E34F2SCYX530649BP7QN


I have a set of these and they are good. I've found that in order to get a really good depth of colour you do need to press a little harder or go over several times. This is generally no problem for most people, but I get a touch of arthritis in my thumb joint and its not helped by pressing harder.
I've recently bought the polychromos pencils which require a little less pressure for good colour which helps me


----------



## Rufus15

Has anyone got the link to the page that goes with the Marco Raffine pencils where you can colour in with the pencil next to the corresponding number please? I know it's back in this thread but it's a lot of pages to go through! Hoping someone has it to hand but no worries if not


----------



## CavalierOwner

http://www.byagie.com/creative/marco-raffine-fine-art-72-colored-pencils/

Links of there @Rufus15

I haven't coloured for a while but I did recently order the big hardback Millie Marotta Deluxe Edition books that were on sale on Amazon (couldn't resist the bargain). I got Tropical Wonderland and Wild Savannah, one was £4 and the other £8, usually £25 full price. I will gift my uncoloured standard books to my sister.  I also got the Deluxe Edition Animal Kingdom from OH for Christmas, I have coloured in my original one so I will keep that.

Deluxe Edition ones are really good, all pictures are printer single sided, the paper is thicker, the two page spreads are fold outs and there are some loose print pictures stored at the back. Think I'll have a go with my tombow pens in these books.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

I noticed once I started to use the polychromos pencils (I was trying to follow the duck pond video) that some pencils have the colours written on and some don't, so had no idea if I had the exact right colour. I would have expected considering the price of them that every pencil would be identical or have I got a 'copy'? As I got mine for xmas and they were a gift which I'd already started using before realising I can't really send them back now but have to say I found it disappointing considering they were supposed to be the best (as in highest quality) and given the price, when I could have got more of a cheaper brand (that's still a good name). 

Does anyone else know if this is common that the pencils in the set aren't all identical? ( some with name of colour on, others without) I didn't have any of the light blue's that were used in the video's so wondering if can blend different brand pencils if I find some others to add to the one's I have (different colours that I don't have) for eg would the Derwent Coloursoft blend well with the polychromos?


----------



## CavalierOwner

Phoenix Rising said:


> I noticed once I started to use the polychromos pencils (I was trying to follow the duck pond video) that some pencils have the colours written on and some don't, so had no idea if I had the exact right colour. I would have expected considering the price of them that every pencil would be identical or have I got a 'copy'? As I got mine for xmas and they were a gift which I'd already started using before realising I can't really send them back now but have to say I found it disappointing considering they were supposed to be the best (as in highest quality) and given the price, when I could have got more of a cheaper brand (that's still a good name).
> 
> Does anyone else know if this is common that the pencils in the set aren't all identical? ( some with name of colour on, others without) I didn't have any of the light blue's that were used in the video's so wondering if can blend different brand pencils if I find some others to add to the one's I have (different colours that I don't have) for eg would the Derwent Inktense blend well with the polychromos?


Mmmmm I have the full 120 set of Polychromos and they all have their name and number printed on them.
I've never used more than one type of pencil in one picture but I'm sure you could, although I know Inktense are watercolour pencils don't know if that'd make a difference. Have a go at blending on a scrap of paper.


----------



## Phoenix Rising

CavalierOwner said:


> Mmmmm I have the full 120 set of Polychromos and they all have their name and number printed on them.
> I've never used more than one type of pencil in one picture but I'm sure you could, although I know Inktense are watercolour pencils don't know if that'd make a difference. Have a go at blending on a scrap of paper.


 oh DOH! I feel a bit daft..when I went to look at them again in good light I relaised that there was writing on both sides of each pencil.. one side has the name of each colour and the other says Faber castell made in germany etc.. Had to get a magnifying glass to read some of them on certain colours too. Needless to say I've booked myself into the opticians for a proper eye test as I found it quite alarming I just couldn't see the names were on some of them at all.

I got the name wrong I meant Derwent Coloursoft (not water based ones) and corrected above but you'd already quoted.

Now I've established the names are on I just couldn't see them!  I guess I could find somewhere sold the polychromos individual pencils then I can just add a few more light blues, greens and browns that I don't have and want, it maybe cheaper to do that and get a cheap empty pencil roll thing to put them in.

I don't think I'd need more than another 12 of different shades in colours I'd use most. I'm only working from Enchanted Forest and Animorphia at the minute, so lots of green and browns, grey's maybe. (for natural animals colours on the heads (in Animorphia) Can anyone recommend somewhere online I can just buy the colours I want? (and an empty pencil roll)


----------



## Siskin

I've bought all my pencil rolls and pencil cases from Amazon, they've got loads of choice


----------



## Rufus15

CavalierOwner said:


> http://www.byagie.com/creative/marco-raffine-fine-art-72-colored-pencils/
> 
> Links of there @Rufus15
> 
> I haven't coloured for a while but I did recently order the big hardback Millie Marotta Deluxe Edition books that were on sale on Amazon (couldn't resist the bargain). I got Tropical Wonderland and Wild Savannah, one was £4 and the other £8, usually £25 full price. I will gift my uncoloured standard books to my sister.  I also got the Deluxe Edition Animal Kingdom from OH for Christmas, I have coloured in my original one so I will keep that.
> 
> Deluxe Edition ones are really good, all pictures are printer single sided, the paper is thicker, the two page spreads are fold outs and there are some loose print pictures stored at the back. Think I'll have a go with my tombow pens in these books.


Thank you! Can get it printed off now


----------



## Phoenix Rising

CavalierOwner said:


> Mmmmm I have the full 120 set of Polychromos and they all have their name and number printed on them.
> I've never used more than one type of pencil in one picture but I'm sure you could, although I know Inktense are watercolour pencils don't know if that'd make a difference. Have a go at blending on a scrap of paper.


@CavalierOwner which number colour would you describe as a blue-grey? I don't have one in my set and think I'm gonna do the humpback whale pic first out of Animorphia. Or would I just blend a light grey with a darker blue or a lighter blue into a darker grey?


----------



## Siskin

Have you got the Marco Raffines? Theses a colour in there that is ok for blue grey according to Peta Hewitt, can't remember which one it is off hand

Edited to add. I think it's no 567


----------



## Phoenix Rising

Siskin said:


> Have you got the Marco Raffines? Theses a colour in there that is ok for blue grey according to Peta Hewitt, can't remember which one it is off hand
> 
> Edited to add. I think it's no 567


Thanks. I was looking at a link someone else had posted about those, maybe a cheap way to get lots of extra shades as only £18.99 for 72 but wondering how good they are and whether they would blend well with the polychromos?

I looked at mine and what other colours I'd like to add and list ended up as 18 so with them being at least £1.68 for a single pencil and not being able to get them all from same place (some charging £2 per pencil or more) it was going to be over £30! I just watched the video clip on the Marco Raffines in a post above and found a link on previous page to some that come in a cylinder. Ones in video came in a box and some I've seen in the pencil wraps..I don't know if these are all the same 72 just in different packaging or where they come from??


----------



## Phoenix Rising

CavalierOwner said:


> http://www.byagie.com/creative/marco-raffine-fine-art-72-colored-pencils/
> 
> Links of there @Rufus15
> 
> I haven't coloured for a while but I did recently order the big hardback Millie Marotta Deluxe Edition books that were on sale on Amazon (couldn't resist the bargain). I got Tropical Wonderland and Wild Savannah, one was £4 and the other £8, usually £25 full price. I will gift my uncoloured standard books to my sister.  I also got the Deluxe Edition Animal Kingdom from OH for Christmas, I have coloured in my original one so I will keep that.
> 
> Deluxe Edition ones are really good, all pictures are printer single sided, the paper is thicker, the two page spreads are fold outs and there are some loose print pictures stored at the back. Think I'll have a go with my tombow pens in these books.


Is there a page anywhere it shows what each colour looks like on paper for the Polychromos pencils too? I'm not very good at imagining the range of shades I can should get from each pencil just going from the colour of pencil. It does show a single square on the back of the tin but was looking for something like on page above where it shows about 4 shades from each pencil, depending how hard you press on?


----------



## Siskin

The MR's that I bought came in the box as shown on the video, I bought two wraps and some cases from Amazon. I think I prefer the cases to the wraps as the cases don't take up so much room on the table and I flick through the 'leaves' of the case for the colour I want. I'll have a look on Amazon and see if I can find the ones I have


----------



## Siskin

I have this canvas roll
https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B016RQU7J4/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Siskin

And a couple of cases like this

https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B00BHY3AJG/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o09_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------

